# lap and dye this Friday (19th)



## HearMyPrayers

Hey Ladies! 

Well my lap/dye is scheduled for this Friday! I'm a mess about it naturally. Had my pre-op and was a little freaked out since then, especially because DH can't be with me right up till I go in to the OR. I'm scared :cry: on top of that I'm fighting off a cold I just pray it holds off till...well forever lol! I just think I'm totally freaking myself out and my body is going into stress mode or something lol. I can't even talk about the surgery because I get so anxious, I'm not sure if I'm more anxious for the actual surgery or the actual results of what they find! TTC for this long and then to find out our options are very limited will just crush me but at the same time if we find out its unexplained and nothing is truly wrong I will feel I'm back to square one and my chances are just as small! :shrug: i hate this! BLAH!


----------



## curlygurl

Hey! I am going for my lap this Friday also!! I wasn't too nervous, until he read me the list of stuff that "could go wrong"..yikes. I think we will both be fine. I am actually looking forward to actually getting some answers, instead of being labeled "unexplained". 

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

OMG thats awesome suddenly I feel not so alone! DH isn't really helping last night I tried to talk about and said I was scared for Friday and he said..."I dont know what to say" shocking! lol. Anyways, did you have a HSG to indicate any problems? I had one in July and it should possible bilaterial blockage, doctor isn't sure if the tubes spasmed or are truly blocked, so I'm having a lap/dye and hysteroscopy. I hope everything goes well for you too and you get more answers to get you closer to a BFP! My surgery is scheduled for 8am and I'm in Toronto so I will update probably saturday...please let me know how your's goes as well!! praying for yoU!


----------



## RKW

Hi both, masses of good luck hugs. My story of my lap and dye is in the success stories section. 
My advice for you both is to take it really easy for at least 5 days after. I tried to go back to work the next day and needed the week off to recover from the anesthetic and the operation. It wasn't too bad at all during the actual op' and hospital time but the gas escaping through my shoulders was a bit long winded and tedious. I also bled for 10 days afterwards which I hasn't been warned about. 
This op' was the turning point in my journey, and I hope it will be the same for both you ladies :0)


----------



## HearMyPrayers

thank you so much RKW! I'm holding on to hope that this will start to speed things up for us I really do, I'm not sure if I'm more scared for the op itself or the results :( Its like if I'm not worried about one thing its another thing that creeps in and a new set of worry kicks in! Congrats to you :hug:


----------



## louimum

hi hun hope your ok. i just wanted to share my story. i have suffered with panick attacks for years. i had to have a lap in june this year. i literally made myself ill with the stress. i had never been put to sleep before and was totally freaking out. please believe me......its fine ). a lap is usually only 30-60min long so when you awake its not that bad at all. maybe a little dehydrated. i was a wreck when i knew my partner couldnt come thro but honestly it was for the best as i calmed down alone and had natter with women in next beds. 
i since gone on to need a laparotomy. which is 3hr op cutting along bikini line......also totally fine!!!! i am such a wimp and a worrier hun so i wanted to let you know if i can do it anyone can xxxx huge good luck


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Thanks louimum! How did both surgeries go? what were the results? what was your receover like from the lap?


----------



## louimum

honestly the lap i was absolutly fine. very dehydrated for few days and a little tender. but no worse than period cramps at all. 
my lap results were the worst part. totally covered in adhesions.there had been no chance whatsoever of pregnancy.i was devestated. he booked my laparotomy in so i then had terrible 3month wait. again i worked myself up sooo bad. but again was ok. i even got myself off the morphine and out of the hosp within 24hrs. they had said 3days!!! i was very drowsy after the laparotomy but it was a 3hr op. few hours later i was eating tea and toast ) 
i wish i could stress to you how much of a wimp i am hun. total worrier nervous wreck. i promise you will be fine. i kept thinking of why i was puttin myself thro this hell and hoping that one day ill have my bfp to show for all the stress xxxx
please keep me updated on your lap. any more questions dont hesitate to ask


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I'm sorry to hear the results weren't good, did the laparotomy help with the adhesions at all? I'm sorry I'm not sure what they do in a laparotomy I dont want to sound insensitive at all! I'm really not trying to work myself up at one point I'm excited to finally be getting some answers, then I get scared something will come up and stop the surgery like a cold or something (haven't been feeling too well all week) then I just get scared for the surgery itself, but I think in reality I'm really just very scared of the results! I think the results will be so definitive that its unnerving because I know if the FS says its IVF and thats the only option I know we are out of the game for atleast 2-3 years because there is no way we can afford it right now :(


----------



## susan_1981

I had a lap and dye done a couple of years ago. It really was nothing to worry about. I just felt a bit crampy when I woke up. I was actually disappointed that they didn't find anything because I wanted a reason for not falling pregnant. They may find something that they can correct during surgery. Hope it all goes well - but it really is nothing to worry about. And they may find nothing but if they do, then they might be able to put it right. 

With regards to recovery time, I was up and about pretty much straight away but I did feel a little sensitive around my stomach. Almost like I'd done a few too many sit ups but you know it's not that so just take it easy.

Good luck x


----------



## louimum

i know i was the same hun. we knew we arent eligable for ivf so there is so much pressure for the clomid now to work. a laparotomy is a full bikini incision 3hour op. some adhesions can be sorted thro a normal lap but mine were too severe. my cons seemed very positive that he had sorted me out now. but i know it can obviously cause more scaring as its surgery again. 
the stress is awful isnt it :-((


----------



## HearMyPrayers

your so right the worry never stops its sad sometimes! Well I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for the both of us that things work out and we fall pregnant very soon!! :hug:


----------



## louimum

me too xxxx please keep me posted on your lap. good luck )


----------



## curlygurl

HearMyPrayers said:


> OMG thats awesome suddenly I feel not so alone! DH isn't really helping last night I tried to talk about and said I was scared for Friday and he said..."I dont know what to say" shocking! lol. Anyways, did you have a HSG to indicate any problems? I had one in July and it should possible bilaterial blockage, doctor isn't sure if the tubes spasmed or are truly blocked, so I'm having a lap/dye and hysteroscopy. I hope everything goes well for you too and you get more answers to get you closer to a BFP! My surgery is scheduled for 8am and I'm in Toronto so I will update probably saturday...please let me know how your's goes as well!! praying for yoU!

I will definitely let you know. As it gets closer I am getting so much more nervous. I was tearing up a little before thinking about it. I am being such a baby. I have only been under once before, and it really wasn't bad - but I am such a worry wart. Reading through these other ladies' posts is definitely helping me feel better. Fingers crossed for us both that it goes well and they can fix whatever is wrong, and we will have our BFPs SOON!!! :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

curlygurl said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> OMG thats awesome suddenly I feel not so alone! DH isn't really helping last night I tried to talk about and said I was scared for Friday and he said..."I dont know what to say" shocking! lol. Anyways, did you have a HSG to indicate any problems? I had one in July and it should possible bilaterial blockage, doctor isn't sure if the tubes spasmed or are truly blocked, so I'm having a lap/dye and hysteroscopy. I hope everything goes well for you too and you get more answers to get you closer to a BFP! My surgery is scheduled for 8am and I'm in Toronto so I will update probably saturday...please let me know how your's goes as well!! praying for yoU!
> 
> I will definitely let you know. As it gets closer I am getting so much more nervous. I was tearing up a little before thinking about it. I am being such a baby. I have only been under once before, and it really wasn't bad - but I am such a worry wart. Reading through these other ladies' posts is definitely helping me feel better. Fingers crossed for us both that it goes well and they can fix whatever is wrong, and we will have our BFPs SOON!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: I've only been put under once before too....when I got my wisdom teeth taken out lol but these is a lot more different with the breathing tube, and signing all the consent forms and etc it weighs heavier on my mind....but I will take comfort in knowing that someone else is going through this with me! :hugs:


----------



## louimum

hey hun how did the lap go? hope all is ok xxx


----------



## curlygurl

HearMyPrayers how did you do? I am very sore today. My lap wound up taking over 2 hours, they found endo on my ovary, uterus, intestines, bladder, etc. I have to be on a clear liquid diet for the next couple of days to keep my stomach from bloating up to much. I am so glad it is over, and I now have a reason why I am not getting pregnant, or miscarrying early. I hope yours went ok, and you are recovering nicely.


----------



## louimum

awwww hope your ok hun. i know the feeling of relief its all over ) have they been able to remove all your endo etc? thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## curlygurl

louimum said:


> awwww hope your ok hun. i know the feeling of relief its all over ) have they been able to remove all your endo etc? thinking of you both xxxx

Yes my doc was able to get it all. There was alot on my intestines so I am on a clear diet for now, so as not to upset things. The gas that was pumped into me is working its way out. Thank you!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

curlygurl said:


> HearMyPrayers how did you do? I am very sore today. My lap wound up taking over 2 hours, they found endo on my ovary, uterus, intestines, bladder, etc. I have to be on a clear liquid diet for the next couple of days to keep my stomach from bloating up to much. I am so glad it is over, and I now have a reason why I am not getting pregnant, or miscarrying early. I hope yours went ok, and you are recovering nicely.

:hugs: I'm happy it went well for you and they found a reason for you not getting pregnant! My surgery went well too took about an hour and DH spoke with the FS after the surgery and he told DH we are clear and good to go! :happydance: no blockage we are open for business. I'm very sore walking is tough and the gas pain just started this evening. I'm so happy you are doing well and recovering nicely. :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies it is really inspiring reading your stories of success. I have my lap/dye/hysterocopy tomorrow and whilst i feel a little nervous i am excited that i might get some answers instead of being classed as unexplained! I heard that eating polo's afterwards helps with the pain in the shoulders so taking some of those with me tomorrow.

congratulations to all you ladies who had successful ops and good luck with the :bfp: 

:dust:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> hey ladies it is really inspiring reading your stories of success. I have my lap/dye/hysterocopy tomorrow and whilst i feel a little nervous i am excited that i might get some answers instead of being classed as unexplained! I heard that eating polo's afterwards helps with the pain in the shoulders so taking some of those with me tomorrow.
> 
> congratulations to all you ladies who had successful ops and good luck with the :bfp:
> 
> :dust:

:hugs: your going to do fantastically tomorrow I assure you! No matter how much we tell you not to worry or be scared, its natural you will! I felt like running away but no matter how scared I was my feet were firmly planted and I knew I was going to go through with it, and so will you! I promise its worth it and once its done you will feel the relief thats its over and your that one step closer! Please keep us updated as I'd love to hear your story and your outcome!


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks hun.

well its good news and bad news:

i dont have a R/tube and the R/ovary is small. The L/ovary had some endo behind it but that was removed and the rest so womb etc.... looked fine. I will prob go back in a month to discuss what is next and i'm thinking maybe iui/ivf? i am trying to look on the bright side of it but i still feel a little low. in alot of pain today but just taking pain relief and the mints def helped with the shoulder pain :)

how u hun? :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> thanks hun.
> 
> well its good news and bad news:
> 
> i dont have a R/tube and the R/ovary is small. The L/ovary had some endo behind it but that was removed and the rest so womb etc.... looked fine. I will prob go back in a month to discuss what is next and i'm thinking maybe iui/ivf? i am trying to look on the bright side of it but i still feel a little low. in alot of pain today but just taking pain relief and the mints def helped with the shoulder pain :)
> 
> how u hun? :hugs:

:hugs: I'm glad you made it through well and the good news still outweighs the bad! Its nervewrecking to wait for those results but the main thing is you have more positive options then you do negative! I'm going ok, still very tender and still pretty bloated/swollen. I've feeling really emotional this morning I'm just trying to stay occupied as much as I can to keep myself distracted! Keep me posted on your recovery!


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks hun will do. I know how you feel as well, i feel like i have aged about 50 years lol. Just gonna take it easy until i start to feel a bit better. Hope you feel better soon as well hun :flower:


----------



## curlygurl

lau, I am sorry you didn't get the news you wanted, but at least now you know. I am sure IUI or IVF will be great solutions for you. I have done 3 rounds of IUI and the first 1 I became pregnant, so those techniques do work. Just get rest and try to stay positive. 

HearMyPrayers are you still sore?! I know he removed a ton of endo, and my one side is still so sore! I guess I thought I would have been back to work by now - i am not sure I am even going back tomorrow (I do have to walk up 3 flights of stairs which is making me nervous)...I just have this one very bad pain which I think is from the side that had alot of endo. I am getting frustrated now I just want to move on!


----------



## laustiredttc

thankyou curlygurl, i think that will prob be the way forward as well :shrug: we shall see

i had a small amount of endo they had to remove and it has left me quite sore so i can only imagine them removing more and how much more painful it must be!!! Rest well and let us know how your recovering hun :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

curlygurl said:


> lau, I am sorry you didn't get the news you wanted, but at least now you know. I am sure IUI or IVF will be great solutions for you. I have done 3 rounds of IUI and the first 1 I became pregnant, so those techniques do work. Just get rest and try to stay positive.
> 
> HearMyPrayers are you still sore?! I know he removed a ton of endo, and my one side is still so sore! I guess I thought I would have been back to work by now - i am not sure I am even going back tomorrow (I do have to walk up 3 flights of stairs which is making me nervous)...I just have this one very bad pain which I think is from the side that had alot of endo. I am getting frustrated now I just want to move on!

I'm sore more in my incisions at this point. I only have 2 one in the belly button and one to the left. I do have an achy feeling and my ovaries are sore I can actually feel them on both sides. I'm actually pretty bruised around my belly button and I'm still pretty swollen and bloated looking. I looked 5 months pregnant over the weekend...now I look about 3 months lol! I think I'm going back to work Thursday, booked off till Friday but starting to go a little stir crazy! Do you have a follow up booked yet with your FS? I'm not sure when mine is or when they will call for the follow up :shrug:


----------



## curlygurl

I called the nurse today because I was having pain when I was breathing, and it turned out I had endo removed from my diaphragm! So it totally makes sense why I am so drained. I am still not sure what to do about tomorrow for work, I think I will make the call in the morning. I too am feeling a little stir crazy, but I want to give myself the best option for healing properly. So will see. My bloating went down pretty fast, but I think that was because I had to do the liquid diet for 3 days. Hope everyone is feeling better today, and that we are on our way to pregnancy!!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

curlygurl said:


> I called the nurse today because I was having pain when I was breathing, and it turned out I had endo removed from my diaphragm! So it totally makes sense why I am so drained. I am still not sure what to do about tomorrow for work, I think I will make the call in the morning. I too am feeling a little stir crazy, but I want to give myself the best option for healing properly. So will see. My bloating went down pretty fast, but I think that was because I had to do the liquid diet for 3 days. Hope everyone is feeling better today, and that we are on our way to pregnancy!!

Girl I didnt even have anything removed (endo) and I'm drained so I think taking one more day for you is best! you want to fully recover! I made the mistake of grocery shopping today :nope: swelling came right back and my lower back has been killing me from sleeping on my back every night! So I think you should take a little more time to heal! we all should!


----------



## laustiredttc

i totally agree girls. I am very tender in my belly button area where the stitches are. I have three. One just above my bikini line, one under my belly button and one to the left where they removed the endo from behind my left ovary. I dont think i had any removed from my diaphram but i know what you mean curlygurl about being a bit breathless. I am still very tired and when i move around i have to sit down to catch my breath and rest. I think girls that it would prob be best if you took the days to relax and let your bodies heal. I think also that the pain relief that they gave me is making me drowsy so i tend to have a short nap in the afternoon. Def feeling better compared to the last two days though which is good. Bring on the healing and hopefully some :bfp: with it :dust:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> i totally agree girls. I am very tender in my belly button area where the stitches are. I have three. One just above my bikini line, one under my belly button and one to the left where they removed the endo from behind my left ovary. I dont think i had any removed from my diaphram but i know what you mean curlygurl about being a bit breathless. I am still very tired and when i move around i have to sit down to catch my breath and rest. I think girls that it would prob be best if you took the days to relax and let your bodies heal. I think also that the pain relief that they gave me is making me drowsy so i tend to have a short nap in the afternoon. Def feeling better compared to the last two days though which is good. Bring on the healing and hopefully some :bfp: with it :dust:

YES PLEASE BRING ON BFPS!! I've never been so anxious for AF to start (due any day) so we can start getting down to business ha ha!:happydance:


----------



## curlygurl

I stayed home today again. I really needed it though, I am finally feeling a little more like myself. I know what you mean - I am SO ready to start trying!! I actually had my lap mid cycle, I haven't been doing any O tracking I was hoping it would maybe delay b/c of the surgery, and once we can start trying (this weekend) it would start up...total wishful thinking. I am still having a little spotting here and there. Which I wish would just stop. But I would be ok with AF coming right now so I can get started! 

lau I had 3 incisions as well - mine sound like they are in the exact same spots.

Are your incisions itchy? Mine have been so itchy, I think that is a sign that they are healing, but man oh man do they itch!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

my belly button incision is the itchy-ist! I'm having pain on my right side of my belly button it feels very tender I almost stop in my tracks when I get the pain. I dont know if its normal and I'm having a pulling feeling from what feels like my pelvic bone in the front right where your bikini line is and goes up to the right side of my uterus....I dont know if its all normal but it hurts! In the hysteroscopy they do, does the doctor take a biopsy of the uterus?


----------



## laustiredttc

i dont have any itching but i do have pulling and it does stop me up short. I tried hoovering today but stopped almost as soon as i started, way too much too soon. But did manage to prepare the tea for later. I think they do take a biopsy hun and then talk to you about it at the next app. I am super excited to get started. I also had mine mid cycle so i will have at least 3 weeks before we bd again. I have to get my dh to help with a shower when he comes home later so that should be fun :haha: then will redress the wounds. Just looking forward to when i can move about normal again. 

After everything that i have had to do so far i can say that i am glad i went ahead with it. Now i can look forward and start to feel excited again :)


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Agreed its like a renewal in your spirit to keep trying! Word to the wise...I almost fainted flat out fainted nearly when I took the bandages off! I dont know why but I just got so hot and dizzy and saw black I barely was able to sit down fast enough! so please dont do it yourself have DH redress for you! I'm back to work tomorrow, feeling a little emotional lately but maybe getting back into a routine will help. :shrug:


----------



## laustiredttc

i'm glad i'm not the only one hun. I have been so emotional since the op and for some reason little things just set me off! Like today dh came home for lunch and i went to make him a cup of tea and felt a bit shakey, he told me to sit down and he would do it and all of a sudden i just started to cry saying i felt so useless. He was great of course but i think that the whole thing has just taken alot out of me. So your not on your own hun :hugs: I am very squeamish when it comes to blood so he will def be doing it as well!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

DH has been great he has done everything even things he was completely uncomfortable (helping change my pad in the hospital) he did it without a bat of an eye so he is amazing I think him going back to work just set off my emotions but I'm on day 2 of being alone and I'm managing but I do sense I'm a little edgy when he comes home I almost feel "neglected" now! lol women are never satisfied lol! 

Oh got my follow up appt Nov 26th our 1 year anniversary lol!


----------



## laustiredttc

wow thats great hun. I hope you get your :bfp: before then hun :hugs:

ok so removing the dressings was scary tonight but dh was lovely, just helped me with them and like you said didnt even bat an eyelid when i was having a bit of a meltdown haha.

Gosh i hope my letter comes through this week to let me know when my app is. fx

howz things curlygurl, how you feeling?


----------



## curlygurl

I am feeling ok. Just resting up for work tomorrow. I totally know what you are talking about with changing the dressings - DH did mine the first 2 days, and I have been doing it since then, but I can barely look at them! LOL. My weird pain in my side is finally gone, and I think the spotting is finally gone too. 

I have my follow up scheduled already for November 12 - it can't come soon enough!!


----------



## laustiredttc

arrrgh, i just want mine to come through now as well. I wish they would hurry up and just send out the letter so i know when it is. If nothing comes by monday i am going to give them a call. Dont ask dont get right?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I have to wait soooo long Nov 26t seems like forever from now :( but they said it would take that long for all the results to be back.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun well i took matters into my own hands today and i am glad i did. Called up to see when i would next be going back and they said the 7th feb. I was like wth!!! So after telling them about my moving and also the results they have now given me an app for Nov 29th. Also my blood tests came back normal, so normal fsh levels etc which is good. The lady said as well if they get any cancellations they will give me a call so hopefully they do fx

Looks like were both in for a bit of a wait hun. You never know we could get a surprise :bfp: before then which would be amazing :)


----------



## curlygurl

Wow - that is crazy that you have to wait that long!!! I know I would not be able to wait at all. Although I did already do all the other tests a few months back when we first started seeing our RE. So they pretty much know everything about us, the lap was actually the last test to do. 

Here's hoping that we all get our BFP's soon!!

HearMyPrayers did you go back to work today? I went - I have to walk up 3 flights of steep stairs, I didn't think I was going to make it! LOL. But I did, now I am just going to stay in my office for the day - thankfully there is a bathroom, and refrigerator on my floor.


----------



## laustiredttc

wow curlygurl i think that you are very brave for going in. I am still in pain but moving around alot more now. 

I have had all of the relevant tests done as well, so has dh and the lap/dye was my final one as well hun. Well i thought it was, guess now that there is a new complication there will be more appointments and maybe more treatments but i havent felt this positive in a while so bring it on :happydance:

Sending you girls lots and lots of :dust: prayers, and good wishes. We will all get there :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> hey hun well i took matters into my own hands today and i am glad i did. Called up to see when i would next be going back and they said the 7th feb. I was like wth!!! So after telling them about my moving and also the results they have now given me an app for Nov 29th. Also my blood tests came back normal, so normal fsh levels etc which is good. The lady said as well if they get any cancellations they will give me a call so hopefully they do fx
> 
> Looks like were both in for a bit of a wait hun. You never know we could get a surprise :bfp: before then which would be amazing :)

WOW!! Could you imagine you had to wait till Feb 7th! I'd go stir crazy! Glad they got you in for November. We have pretty much the same waiting period! ugh its going to take forever but heres to hoping for a natural BFP for us all next month


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Curlygurl - I didnt go back today, yesterday I still didnt feel comfortable going back just yet so I called in and said Friday will be my first day back. Very good for you for going back today, and for conquering 3 flights of stairs, not easy I'm sure but at least you can stay put till the end of day and have everything you need! 

This is our final test too, I'm a little unnerved by it because we now dont have an exact reason as to why we aren't getting pregnant which can be just as frustrating as having a reason, but I'm trying to keep a clear positive mind about it! 

Hey ladies - quick question, since yesterday I've had this odd I dont know how to describe it but like a pulling feeling that starts at like my pubic bone up to the right side and middle of my uterus and then some times it will start pulling from the right side of my belly button to the right side and middle of my uterus last night it was actually quite painful and I had to take an advil and then today I noticed its starting on my left side now too. Are you ladies experiences this? I've googled but can't find anything on what it could be.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun not to worry i have been having the same thing. I think its a combination of the stitches and all the pushing pulling they would have done in there. I also started spotting again today but i'm not worrying about it. As long as you dont get a temperature/fever and there is no more blood coming from the wounds i think its fine. But if your still concerned tomorrow hun i would give them a call to see what they say and to put your mind at rest :hugs: 

i hope we all get al natural :bfp: too hun :) That would be just the best wish, present dream come true EVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> hey hun not to worry i have been having the same thing. I think its a combination of the stitches and all the pushing pulling they would have done in there. I also started spotting again today but i'm not worrying about it. As long as you dont get a temperature/fever and there is no more blood coming from the wounds i think its fine. But if your still concerned tomorrow hun i would give them a call to see what they say and to put your mind at rest :hugs:
> 
> i hope we all get al natural :bfp: too hun :) That would be just the best wish, present dream come true EVER!!!!!!!!!!!

Yea I think your right, I notice its the worst after cooking dinner or mainly when I'm on my feet for a long period of time. If it does get worse I will call the doc thank you! :hugs:

I really trust in the Lord that he has BFP's in store for us all very very soon :hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

I think the tugging is just everything shifting back in place. I have been having feelings like that on and off. 

I was exhausted after work today, but I tomorrow is Friday so then I just have 1 day and then its the weekend. I will definitely be relaxing this weekend.


----------



## laustiredttc

yes i hope both you curlygurl and hearmyprayers have a relaxing weekend after work, try not to do too much today girls. :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

yes I'm finding my energy a little sluggish today but I'm trying to push through I do get really tired throughout the day and all week I've been napping so I hope I make it through the day without having to crawl under my desk and take a snooze! lol!!


----------



## laustiredttc

If anyone catches ya tell them you were just checking out the leg room was enough hehe


----------



## HearMyPrayers

ha ha!! exactly! I'm almost done 10 minutes to go but I'm really exhausted now, and physically getting really uncomfortable, I'm still really bloated I'm not sure if its a combination of AF coming and the op but I'm just feeling really fat and uncomfortable and irritable.


----------



## laustiredttc

i dont know how women do all of it. I think if the world were to go to pot then women would survive much longer than men. We are most def more resilient. Although i have to say it would be a very dull world without them! :)


----------



## curlygurl

laustiredttc said:


> i dont know how women do all of it. I think if the world were to go to pot then women would survive much longer than men. We are most def more resilient. Although i have to say it would be a very dull world without them! :)

HAHA you are so right! 

I just finished work, not as tired as yesterday. I work for a university and we are closing on Monday and Tuesday because we are expecting some really bad weather, so it looks like I will get a few more days of R&R! 

I also just took an ovulation test, and it looks like I am actually going to O soon ...do you think we should try this month?! :happydance:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun i heard about that. I hope you guys stay safe over there! Yes hun, most def bd this month, go for it :happydance:


----------



## curlygurl

Thanks I live right on the Jersey shore. Hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## laustiredttc

Oh gosh, well stay safe hun. I live in the uk and i can honestly say we never get anything like that. The most we get is some localised flooding and when it snows, just a tiny bit the whole country goes into a ridiculous panic. I hope that this hurricaine just blows over quickly. Pun non intended! Hope you ladies have had a lovely weekend and curlygurl hope your having fun bd'ing :)


----------



## wishinforbub

Hi ladies

This is my first ever post on a forum like this, so please excuse any faux pas. I'm going in on Tuesday for a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy, and reading all your posts has put my mind much more at ease. We've been trying for almost 2 and a half years now, and never even made it to the positive test result so hopefully this will identify any issues. HSG and internal US identified cysts changing the shape of my uterus which the doc thinks _might_ be making implantation difficult. Hopefully he can remove them and anything else he discovers. All other things they can test have come back fine, so I'm really, really hoping this is the cause.

I just started a new job about 3 and a half weeks ago, and have told them I'm going in for an operation, but not what it's for. I'm the only female in the office, so feel a bit uncomfortable discussing this, especially as it clearly indicates we're TTC. I'm taking the Tue and Wed off work, then working from home on the Thurs and Fri, and hopefully will be back up and able to get into work again the following week. 

So anyway, my fingers are crossed, and thank you all for your posts - they have helped me heaps!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun welcome to the thread. I hope it all goes well for you tue. Just be prepared to be a little sore and uncomfortable for at least 5 days. Have lots of rest and take some mints in with you gor the gas pain in the shoulder, really i promise it helps! Let us know how you get on hun and really dont worry the procedure is pretty simple. Good luck for getting the results you want :)


----------



## curlygurl

laustiredttc said:


> Oh gosh, well stay safe hun. I live in the uk and i can honestly say we never get anything like that. The most we get is some localised flooding and when it snows, just a tiny bit the whole country goes into a ridiculous panic. I hope that this hurricaine just blows over quickly. Pun non intended! Hope you ladies have had a lovely weekend and curlygurl hope your having fun bd'ing :)

:happydance: Thank you!!! I am thinking now that I may have missed O, but trying is always fun. :winkwink:

We are pretty used to the high winds and flooding here since we live about 2 miles from the ocean...for me its the power outage that I can't stand. Hopefully we will have our power. How are you feeling? 

Hear my prayers how are you feeling?


----------



## curlygurl

wishinforbub said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> This is my first ever post on a forum like this, so please excuse any faux pas. I'm going in on Tuesday for a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy, and reading all your posts has put my mind much more at ease. We've been trying for almost 2 and a half years now, and never even made it to the positive test result so hopefully this will identify any issues. HSG and internal US identified cysts changing the shape of my uterus which the doc thinks _might_ be making implantation difficult. Hopefully he can remove them and anything else he discovers. All other things they can test have come back fine, so I'm really, really hoping this is the cause.
> 
> I just started a new job about 3 and a half weeks ago, and have told them I'm going in for an operation, but not what it's for. I'm the only female in the office, so feel a bit uncomfortable discussing this, especially as it clearly indicates we're TTC. I'm taking the Tue and Wed off work, then working from home on the Thurs and Fri, and hopefully will be back up and able to get into work again the following week.
> 
> So anyway, my fingers are crossed, and thank you all for your posts - they have helped me heaps!

Welcome! Good luck with your lap, I hope it finds the answers you are looking for. Be prepared for soreness, and for being very tired. Just rest and take it easy the first couple of days and you should be fine. :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey curlygurl, its so wierd you say that. I have been having major O pains but i'm not due to O for like three weeks yet? Very strange!

Yeah feeling ok now hun. I would say i'm back to about 80% normality. Although i have to tell you guys, i sneezed the other day and i thought the stitches were going to fly out of my stomach hehe bit scary. Taking a trip into town today so i will see how i get on? Got a long road trip up north, back were i'm from to see and old friend for her wedding party and to see my family so i'm just going to do small car trips to prepare me for the journey. 

How are ladies getting on this monday morning?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey Ladies, 

I'm good! Im actually feeling like I'm back to myself! Not so tired anymore and not tender at all anymore! woot woot! Strange enough I had serious O cramps like 1-3 days after the op, I'm day 35 right now! super long cycle, but last month I was too and didnt get AF until day 45!! DH and I actually started BD last wednesday! I was super tender but we managed to do it without any pain or anything and we've BD'd everyday...I'm not sure when the heck I'm o'ing or o'd my cycle is way off now since coming off clomid in July! August was normal then bam September is all messed up! Ladies I hope these means we are gonna get those BFP SOON!! 

wishinforbub - I'm more than positive your procedure will go smoothly, as mentioned you will be tender, sore and tired for the frist 4-5 days rest as much as you can and sleep a lot it really helps the healing process! I hope you get positive and awesome results from the surgery! please keep us informed I'd love to hear your story!


----------



## laustiredttc

wow i am very impressed hun, every day! That is most def commitment :) I think i will do a opk tomorrow just to be sure i'm not O'ing. I not really due O though till around the 19th nov. I think that maybe the lap might mess with my cycle a bit so just gonna wait and see. 

Did bit of retail therapy today and got great pair of shoes. I think i might break my neck in them but oh well, they're very pretty :)


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> wow i am very impressed hun, every day! That is most def commitment :) I think i will do a opk tomorrow just to be sure i'm not O'ing. I not really due O though till around the 19th nov. I think that maybe the lap might mess with my cycle a bit so just gonna wait and see.
> 
> Did bit of retail therapy today and got great pair of shoes. I think i might break my neck in them but oh well, they're very pretty :)

I think its a long shot but we'll give it a try and if it doesnt result in a BFP it was fun trying for the most part lol! :blush:

Ohhh neck breaking shoes are the sexiest shoes wear em proud girl!


----------



## wishinforbub

Thanks so much for the words of wisdom and support everyone. I don't know why I avoided joining a forum for so long - it's so comforting and reassuring to hear other people going through what you are - that you're not alone in your experience. As much as I love DH, he just doesn't understand (and I don't think men ever could understand, if I'm honest).

Very frustratingly, AF is trying to make an early breakthrough tonight. I'm just hoping like hell that AF holds off (not due until Saturday) so that my surgery isn't cancelled...that would be a major blow.

I'll you know my results after surgery - and thank you all so much again :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

ha ha i shall try my very best. Just dont be surprised when i'm telling you gals that i ended up in A&E with a broken ankle and a pair of shoes in the trash he he. I think the older i get, its not the fact that i dont want to wear these body teetring contraptions but that i fear for my life more. A natural instinct to preserve one's self i think :shrug:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Tee hee!! I totally understand! Everything and anything 'sexy' for women these days seem more like torture devices rather than self indulging items to purchase! Just work the shoes if you stumble or trip and fall we are women we can make even that graceful ;)


----------



## laustiredttc

Ha ha, yes through my haze of alcohol induced irresponsibility, i will just slurrrr, 'ta daaaaa' arms and legs up in air :haha: No actually i am going to be good this weekend, got my mum with me as well so have to be on very good behaviour. Actually since ttc, i have not really bothered with it anymore! :)


----------



## HearMyPrayers

LOL!! love it! Sometimes its nice to just get sloshed lol but I agree since TTC I've been very cautious too.


----------



## curlygurl

Trying to get through this freakin hurricane, I had 1 beer and my belly, ovaries etc. started hurting! How weird? MY DH said maybe it is due to bloating, it was weird. It sounds like everyone is feeling better...so happy. I really hope we all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## laustiredttc

Gosh i hope it eases up soon hun. Hey you never know myabe this could be the month for you both fx

Did an opk this morning just in case and neg. Will just wait to see when i get my period.


----------



## wishinforbub

So, still waiting to go home after getting to hospital 13 hours ago. Surgery complete. Found 6 fibroids (2 quite large, although they didn't tell me exact size. All on the outside, so not necessarily affecting conceiving, but a couple are altering the shape of my uterus which could be causing implantation problems. All else clear - no blockages, removed a little cyst, but that was it.

Now my bladder has decided not to play games and although I've drunk about 2 lt water since coming out, and feeling desperately like I need to pee, no luck for about 4 hours. Has just had a bladder scan indicating a VERY full bladder, and I'd need to be catheterised and stay overnight. Bollocks to that!! Somehow have just removed the mental block and gone twice in 20 minutes. Should be able to go home after all!!

DH has sat by me all afternoon, bless him. And we can start trying as soon as I'm comfortable...yay!

Hope all in the US are safe x


----------



## HearMyPrayers

wishinforbub said:


> So, still waiting to go home after getting to hospital 13 hours ago. Surgery complete. Found 6 fibroids (2 quite large, although they didn't tell me exact size. All on the outside, so not necessarily affecting conceiving, but a couple are altering the shape of my uterus which could be causing implantation problems. All else clear - no blockages, removed a little cyst, but that was it.
> 
> Now my bladder has decided not to play games and although I've drunk about 2 lt water since coming out, and feeling desperately like I need to pee, no luck for about 4 hours. Has just had a bladder scan indicating a VERY full bladder, and I'd need to be catheterised and stay overnight. Bollocks to that!! Somehow have just removed the mental block and gone twice in 20 minutes. Should be able to go home after all!!
> 
> DH has sat by me all afternoon, bless him. And we can start trying as soon as I'm comfortable...yay!
> 
> Hope all in the US are safe x

:hug: I'm glad it went well and nothing is stopping a BFP for you! I hope you can get out of the hospital tonight that would be nice! I had my surgery on a Friday and DH and I were BDing bu Wednesday take it slow and when you feel comfortable! I hope you get a HUGE BFP soon! I'm gonna be watching closely! :happydance:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

curlygurl said:


> Trying to get through this freakin hurricane, I had 1 beer and my belly, ovaries etc. started hurting! How weird? MY DH said maybe it is due to bloating, it was weird. It sounds like everyone is feeling better...so happy. I really hope we all get our BFPs soon!

Hey hon are you ok? give us an update? I'm in Toronto we got really bad winds about 60,000 without power but nothing compared to the east coast! My mother and sister in law both live in NJ and they both faired well so give us an update hun! 

Are you still bloated? Mine has gone down alot! thank the good Lord!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey wishin, glad you got to go home hun and the results were good! Just rast up and then when you feel comfortable, then get back in the saddle :)

Hearmyprayers, i'm also not as bloated but still got a post op pouch going on down there :( Hope it goes by sat :shrug:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> hey wishin, glad you got to go home hun and the results were good! Just rast up and then when you feel comfortable, then get back in the saddle :)
> 
> Hearmyprayers, i'm also not as bloated but still got a post op pouch going on down there :( Hope it goes by sat :shrug:

It should go down soon! Mine was so bad I looked easy months pregnant! It was depressing because I felt so fat and blah! I hate bloatiness.


----------



## curlygurl

Hi we are ok! We live only 4 miles from where the jersey shore was completely destroyed. We are heartbroken, and I can't even imagine how the people whose houses were completely washed away must feel. Our power is intermittent, so I am trying to conserve my laptop's battery power. I work for a local university and we will be closed until Monday. Some houses were washed right down the bay when the ocean and the bay met on Monday night. 

Wishin - I am so glad you were finally able to go to the bathroom. My RE told me that he recently had a patient whose bladder would not wake up from the anethesia and she had to use a catheter for a week or so before she could actually go on her own. SO happy for you that you are ok, and that you got some good news. 

I am feeling much better. Bloating finally seems to have gone down. I wore jeans the other day but only for like 2 hours, then back into yoga pants, but I figure that is progress. I am glad to hear everyone is feeling better.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

curlygurl said:


> Hi we are ok! We live only 4 miles from where the jersey shore was completely destroyed. We are heartbroken, and I can't even imagine how the people whose houses were completely washed away must feel. Our power is intermittent, so I am trying to conserve my laptop's battery power. I work for a local university and we will be closed until Monday. Some houses were washed right down the bay when the ocean and the bay met on Monday night.
> 
> Wishin - I am so glad you were finally able to go to the bathroom. My RE told me that he recently had a patient whose bladder would not wake up from the anethesia and she had to use a catheter for a week or so before she could actually go on her own. SO happy for you that you are ok, and that you got some good news.
> 
> I am feeling much better. Bloating finally seems to have gone down. I wore jeans the other day but only for like 2 hours, then back into yoga pants, but I figure that is progress. I am glad to hear everyone is feeling better.

SOOO glad you are ok! I'm sure its devasting to see the wreck around you. :hug:

I hear you about the comfy pants I'm getting tired of wearing them but still a little weary about jeans or work pants right now lol. 

Stay safe hun.


----------



## wishinforbub

Curlygurl, glad to hear you're all ok.

I ended up having to stay overnight to make sure the waterworks were ok. Got home this morning, and have been resting all day. I am back working from home as of tomorrow, and am due back in the office on Monday, so fingers crossed I'm up to it. Having only started this new job 4 weeks ago, I don't want to go calling in sick so soon.

So the results so far are that there are at least 4 fibroids which are (thankfully) all outside my uterus and quite large. Doc didn't remove them, will only look to do so if I miscarry twice in a row. Having never had a BFP, I can't see that happening soon. The doctor was on-call in the labour ward after my surgery so I didn't get to speak to him, only one of the junior doctors involved. I'll have a follow-up appointment with him in a couple of weeks to find out more The NP said there was something in the notes about IUI or IVF but couldn't tell me more. So I guess it's recovery and rest for me and a bit more of the unknown until I get my follow up.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies glad to hear everyone is doing well. feeling pretty much back to normal now. Bring on those :bfp: :)


----------



## wishinforbub

evening ladies. I really need to have a vent, so I hope this is the place to do so.

I had a really awful weekend. Well, that's not entirely true, but I was feeling really out of sorts Saturday evening, had a bit of a cry as I was going to sleep, then Sunday morning I just couldn't stop crying. DH was wonderful as ever, but just couldn't do anything to help me snap out of it. I think it was a combination of recovery from the surgery (which I actually feel fine now - a bit itchy, but that's just the scars healing), AF had arrived and I'm only allowed to wear pads this month so I felt all yucky and gross. And I felt like the surgery had been completely pointless - they hadn't removed any of the fibroids that they already knew were there, and didn't discover anything else new. I know that's probably a good thing, but I just felt so disappointed. I was under the impression the reason for the laparoscopy was to remove the fibroids they'd detected on the U/S. It was also my 35th birthday on Saturday, and I think subconsciously, I'd always said to myself that I didn't feel pressured to have children because my mum didn't have me until she was 35. But now that's come around, and we're no closer, it feels like it's all gone horribly wrong.

I just got my follow-up letter from the hospital, and it's not until December 6th! That's 5 weeks after my surgery - I thought they were supposed to follow-up within a couple of weeks? So frustrated!!!

Anyway, enough from me - thanks for letting me vent. I'm sure in a few days I'll snap out of it, and get back to the BDing. It's our 1st wedding annivesary tomorrow too - it really can't be all bad, can it?! :winkwink:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

wishinforbub said:


> evening ladies. I really need to have a vent, so I hope this is the place to do so.
> 
> I had a really awful weekend. Well, that's not entirely true, but I was feeling really out of sorts Saturday evening, had a bit of a cry as I was going to sleep, then Sunday morning I just couldn't stop crying. DH was wonderful as ever, but just couldn't do anything to help me snap out of it. I think it was a combination of recovery from the surgery (which I actually feel fine now - a bit itchy, but that's just the scars healing), AF had arrived and I'm only allowed to wear pads this month so I felt all yucky and gross. And I felt like the surgery had been completely pointless - they hadn't removed any of the fibroids that they already knew were there, and didn't discover anything else new. I know that's probably a good thing, but I just felt so disappointed. I was under the impression the reason for the laparoscopy was to remove the fibroids they'd detected on the U/S. It was also my 35th birthday on Saturday, and I think subconsciously, I'd always said to myself that I didn't feel pressured to have children because my mum didn't have me until she was 35. But now that's come around, and we're no closer, it feels like it's all gone horribly wrong.
> 
> I just got my follow-up letter from the hospital, and it's not until December 6th! That's 5 weeks after my surgery - I thought they were supposed to follow-up within a couple of weeks? So frustrated!!!
> 
> Anyway, enough from me - thanks for letting me vent. I'm sure in a few days I'll snap out of it, and get back to the BDing. It's our 1st wedding annivesary tomorrow too - it really can't be all bad, can it?! :winkwink:

:hugs: I'm sorry! I was very emotional too after my surgery! I felt clingy and anything would make me cry! I understand just be patient with yourself! My surgery was Oct 19th and I have to wait till Nov 26th for my follow up :nope: I'm on CD43 right now and AF looks to be on her way :cry: I feel like my surgery was for not as well because nothing "new" was discovered making me feel like I'm back to square one and its sooo oooo oooo frustrating! 

I'm here for you, we all are. Patience is something we have to try and keep hold of and just continue to reassure ourselves that we are doing everything we can to make little families for ourselves its just all in good and due time :hugs:

Oh P.S its our 1st anniversary this month too! Try and "forget" about the TTC and just enjoy DH and have a fun month let loose a little bit you never go what mght happen if you ease the pressure off yourself a bit :)


----------



## wishinforbub

Thanks HearMyPrayers - that was exactly what I needed to hear. These annoying doctors, making us both wait for so long! Happy anniversary to you both, here's to lots of tension free BDing, and fingers crossed for BFPs!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh i totally get it hun. I had a complete emotinal breakdown to my mum on sat night and i mean totally, absolutey sobbing, shouting, asking why over and over again. She just held me and let me get eveything that had built up over the past 16 months off my chest. i feel soooooooooooooooooo much better for doing it. Sometimes its best to have an outlet for all of the emotions we're feeling, other wise they fester and build and leave us feeling negative, exhausted and without hope. I got my af yesterday so cd2 and for the first time in a little while i'm starting to look forwards and truly thinking that it could happen. 

So whenever you need to huni, just get it all of your chest, better out than in :friends:


----------



## wishinforbub

thanks Lau 

I'm feeling much better, although AF won't go away which is annoying. I was hoping to start BDing again tonight, but I think it'll be another couple of nights.

Here's to lots of happy-go-lucky BDing and some BFPs for us all in the very near future!


----------



## laustiredttc

Yeah its wierd the first af after the op. I must admit though i have had a good experience, (well as far as af goes) this month. I didnt get hardly any pains at all and usually i am throwing up, doubled over on the couch, medicated to death with a water bottle on my stomach. Seriously they were that bad!!! But this month was a breeze. Also, and sorry for the tmi but the blood was bright red with no clots and no old brown blood. I just feel that the op has gotten rid of all the crap and now my af is back to normal. Another positive sign that things are on the right track :) Also my af was going from like seven days, then to five then to a non existent two so i think its good hun that its lasting a little longer, so dont worry huni and just look forward to having lots of fun bd'ing :thumbup:

hey hearmyprayers, curlygirl how you doing ladies?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> Yeah its wierd the first af after the op. I must admit though i have had a good experience, (well as far as af goes) this month. I didnt get hardly any pains at all and usually i am throwing up, doubled over on the couch, medicated to death with a water bottle on my stomach. Seriously they were that bad!!! But this month was a breeze. Also, and sorry for the tmi but the blood was bright red with no clots and no old brown blood. I just feel that the op has gotten rid of all the crap and now my af is back to normal. Another positive sign that things are on the right track :) Also my af was going from like seven days, then to five then to a non existent two so i think its good hun that its lasting a little longer, so dont worry huni and just look forward to having lots of fun bd'ing :thumbup:
> 
> hey hearmyprayers, curlygirl how you doing ladies?

I'm alright. CD46 and started spotting this morning, bbs are sore....AF is on her way not sure how I feel about it now, this is the second month in a row that my period has been coming on cd45+ :shrug: So now that I got the all clear my cycles are screwed! :cry:

I still have my stitches in too! does anyone else still have their stitches? I thought they would have dissolved by now :dohh:

I'm feeling a slight downhill decline on my optimism but I'm trying to stay "focused" :huh:


----------



## curlygurl

laustiredttc said:


> Yeah its wierd the first af after the op. I must admit though i have had a good experience, (well as far as af goes) this month. I didnt get hardly any pains at all and usually i am throwing up, doubled over on the couch, medicated to death with a water bottle on my stomach. Seriously they were that bad!!! But this month was a breeze. Also, and sorry for the tmi but the blood was bright red with no clots and no old brown blood. I just feel that the op has gotten rid of all the crap and now my af is back to normal. Another positive sign that things are on the right track :) Also my af was going from like seven days, then to five then to a non existent two so i think its good hun that its lasting a little longer, so dont worry huni and just look forward to having lots of fun bd'ing :thumbup:
> 
> hey hearmyprayers, curlygirl how you doing ladies?

Hi: It has just been crazy here with power outages and crazy weather. Finally feel like everything is returning to normal. I think I am CD 33 today, and AF is still not showing her face...I AM PRAYING that means I will soon have a BFP. Although, it might just mean I didn't O this month or I O'd much later. Only time will tell I guess. MY cycles are usually between 29 and 31 days. I did take a test yesterday and BFN. :dohh: My stitches are also still here, and honestly, I am finally feeling more like myself - three weeks later! So it does take time, we have to remember to give ourselves a break. What we are all going through is extremely emotional and stressful, and so we are allowed to break down, and when we do we have to be caring to ourselves. I think we are going to see a lot of BFPs soon from all of us! I am glad to hear that everyone's AFs havent been too bad - I have seen some horror stories on other forums, so that is good. :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Curly - glad to see your doing well and feeling back to yourself! I actually went to my FS today and he took my stitches our for me as they were causing some inflammation of the skin. AF still hasn't show CD47 now....symptoms are there light spotting WICKED sore bbs and random cramping which doesn't last too long so not sure what is going on she just hasn't shown her face yet! 

I hope your right and we see lots BFP's here very very soon!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls, i had the dissolvable stitches in and they have all gone now. The're still a bit itchy though!!

Cd6 today and hoping that the op wont have messed with O, we will see?

Hearmyprayers that sucks about the long cycles and having to get your stitches removed. Hopefully af comes and you can start afresh fx

curlygurl, i hope that the witch stays away huni and you get your magical :bfp:


----------



## wishinforbub

hiya girls. Sounds like things are looking up for us all. First BD today after the surgery and AF and all ok I think....

Stitches still there and I definitely get the itchy thing! I hope AF comes along soon HearMyPrayers so you can start afresh.

Fingers crossed for us all, lots of BDing and hopefully some BFPs in the wings :winkwink:


----------



## LoveCakes

Hello everyone. Hope you can help with a wee question. I had a hysteroscopy on Thursday as my lining was really thick (1.7cm) and even Provera didn't help much. The Dr said she removed the lining and didn't find any polyps etc...

My qu is, I had some spotting on Thursday afterwards but it's more like a light period yesterday and today, maybe a few table spoons full. I was worried as it was getting heavier and I thought if she removed everything I should have very little. I rang the ward and they said unless it's really heavy or there are clots it's ok but still a bit concerned.

How long is it normal to bleed and is it normal to get a bit heavier before it goes away?


----------



## laustiredttc

LoveCakes said:


> Hello everyone. Hope you can help with a wee question. I had a hysteroscopy on Thursday as my lining was really thick (1.7cm) and even Provera didn't help much. The Dr said she removed the lining and didn't find any polyps etc...
> 
> My qu is, I had some spotting on Thursday afterwards but it's more like a light period yesterday and today, maybe a few table spoons full. I was worried as it was getting heavier and I thought if she removed everything I should have very little. I rang the ward and they said unless it's really heavy or there are clots it's ok but still a bit concerned.
> 
> How long is it normal to bleed and is it normal to get a bit heavier before it goes away?

Hey hun i wouldnt worry at all. I had bleeding for a week after a hys/lap/hsg
It was light to begin with then got a bit heavier then slowly went away. Like the docs said as long as there isnt any clots or it isnt very heavy then just keep an eye on it but don worry. Any other questions just fire away hun :) hoe that helps?


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey hun i wouldnt worry at all. I had bleeding for a week after a hys/lap/hsg
It was light to begin with then got a bit heavier then slowly went away. Like the docs said as long as there isnt any clots or it isnt very heavy then just keep an eye on it but don worry. Any other questions just fire away hun :) hoe that helps?[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply. It's got a bit worse, not much on the pad but when I got to the loo there's about 2/3 second of flow. Sorry TMI!!! Though my periods before were about 4 days were I would soak through a tampon and pad in an hour for a few hours each day so my version of 'heavy' isn't normal! I had hoped if she removed most of lining I would get to 'skip' a period.
I just want it to be over and back to normal!


----------



## laustiredttc

i hope it goes back to normal soon for you huni fx. Its not very nice i know but hang on in there chic :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Curly - was your follow up today? if so, how did it go??


----------



## curlygurl

Yes! I just got in from my follow up. So I had endo pretty much on everything in that area, it was around my (SORRY TMI) rectum - which apparently was like pulling my uterus, and it was around both ovaries - he removed everything, and we are no longer "unexplained" he said my endo is definitely the reason I miscarry so early, and why I have had difficulties getting pregnant. He wants us to try naturally until January, and then if I don't get pregnant on my own by then - we will go in for some fertility meds. It sucks for sure, but I am SO happy to finally have a reason! To know that it is not in my head, it is not me not "relaxing" that is causing me to miscarry - I feel validated. I am on CD 36 and still no AF - I am really hoping this is my BFP month. I will take a test in a few days if AF doesn't show. I have no PG symptoms which is making me think I probably didn't O this month. So I am trying not to get my hopes up. 

How is everyone else doing/feeling?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

curlygurl said:


> Yes! I just got in from my follow up. So I had endo pretty much on everything in that area, it was around my (SORRY TMI) rectum - which apparently was like pulling my uterus, and it was around both ovaries - he removed everything, and we are no longer "unexplained" he said my endo is definitely the reason I miscarry so early, and why I have had difficulties getting pregnant. He wants us to try naturally until January, and then if I don't get pregnant on my own by then - we will go in for some fertility meds. It sucks for sure, but I am SO happy to finally have a reason! To know that it is not in my head, it is not me not "relaxing" that is causing me to miscarry - I feel validated. I am on CD 36 and still no AF - I am really hoping this is my BFP month. I will take a test in a few days if AF doesn't show. I have no PG symptoms which is making me think I probably didn't O this month. So I am trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> How is everyone else doing/feeling?

Thats amazing you must feel like a weight of 1000 lbs has been lifted! good for you! Being 'unexpained' is so hard because there is a reason they just dont know what! Oh I really hope this is your month! I'm on CD 50 still no AF and took a HPT yesterday BFN so no way I'm pregnant just looks like my cycles are all messed up again :( But I'm glad you got such great news!


----------



## wishinforbub

Curlygurl, what great news. It must be such a relief to have an explanation finally. HearMyPrayers, I'm sorry to hear no BFP but no AF either for you yet. Fingers crossed everything sorts itself out for you really soon.

We got back on the BD wagon on the weekend, and think I'm O'ing today or tomorrow, so we'll see how things go. Seeing as the doc didn't actually do anything, I'm not holding my breath, but we'll see. Hopefully the change of work and lowering of the stress levels might have an impact :winkwink:

Slightly weirdly, today it feels like some of the carbon dioxide had built up again under my rib cage. I could have sworn this should have been all out of my system by now, but who knows. Oh well...


----------



## curlygurl

I am on CD 40 today and still no AF! I took a HPT on Tuesday and it was BFN. I haven't really had any of the normal AF symptoms I usually get. Until today boobs are a little sore and really heavy - usually they are just super painful. Tiny bit of spotting. I am just ready to move forward...How is everyone else?


----------



## wishinforbub

curlygurl said:


> I am on CD 40 today and still no AF! I took a HPT on Tuesday and it was BFN. I haven't really had any of the normal AF symptoms I usually get. Until today boobs are a little sore and really heavy - usually they are just super painful. Tiny bit of spotting. I am just ready to move forward...How is everyone else?

Hey Curlygurl, I hope things crack on and AF comes along so you can move onto the next cycle. My stitches came out during the week, so feeling pretty much back to normal. I decided to try some alternative therapy, and have had my first reflexology session today with a lady who specialises in reflexology for conception. To be honest, even if it doesn't make much difference from a medical point of view, it was really lovely and relaxing and will help me to relax if nothing else! Strangely, my Mum's friends have told her they'll be doing some long distance reiki on me - not sure if I believe that works, or that it can possibly be done between Australia and England, but who knows!


----------



## curlygurl

wishinforbub said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> I am on CD 40 today and still no AF! I took a HPT on Tuesday and it was BFN. I haven't really had any of the normal AF symptoms I usually get. Until today boobs are a little sore and really heavy - usually they are just super painful. Tiny bit of spotting. I am just ready to move forward...How is everyone else?
> 
> Hey Curlygurl, I hope things crack on and AF comes along so you can move onto the next cycle. My stitches came out during the week, so feeling pretty much back to normal. I decided to try some alternative therapy, and have had my first reflexology session today with a lady who specialises in reflexology for conception. To be honest, even if it doesn't make much difference from a medical point of view, it was really lovely and relaxing and will help me to relax if nothing else! Strangely, my Mum's friends have told her they'll be doing some long distance reiki on me - not sure if I believe that works, or that it can possibly be done between Australia and England, but who knows!Click to expand...

That sounds very relaxing! I have been doing accupuncture for a few months now, and I agree medically it may not work - but it definitely is relaxing. Although I really think the accupuncture was helping to get my cycles closer to 28 days...and now this day 41! LOL. I don't really think i am pregnant, and I don't want to hold out hope only to be crushed...so I feel like come on already AF! 

About the long distance reiki- I know someone who practices reiki and she has said that reiki can work long distance - so who knows! If anything it is just some more good positive vibes going your way. :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey ladies! I'm STILL WAITING for AF! I'm on CD56 today....i have the worst sore BB's ever to the point that even walking hurts lol! I feel like AF is coming ANY MINUTE but nothing.....the last time I peed on a stick was 11/12/2012 and it was negative but I haven't again since. I dont know whats going on my bb's have been sore since about 11/14/2012. Its been 4 weeks since my lap/dye so looks like I completely skipped a period, would I have still ovulated though? I'm sure there is like .000001% change I'm pregnant lol just not sure what is going on with my body!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies sorry been mia dh had the laptop. Curlygurl, hearmyprayers i truly hope that the :witch: stays away and you both get your :bfp: very soon

Wish, i have tried reflexology and whilst i agree it didnt really improve anything it was very relaxing! :)

well ladies i am officially 1dpo today. dtd sat and sun. Not much but hoping its enough? fx


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey laustiredttc I hope this is your month!! I think you covered your basis pretty well!! now you in the 2WW!!! exciting!! 

So exciting! I think I"m going to try another dollar store cheapie today and see what it says.....I'm doubful I'm sure the bit** will show her face in due time!! I just dont know why my cycles are all screwy not!!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh i do hope its pos hun, i'm keeping my fx and everything else crossed really tight for you :hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

AF came today! Was a little sad - but happy that its finally here, and I can get cracking for this next cycle. 

HearMyPrayers - take a test - this sounds promising...you Bd'd around the right time right? Anyway I hope this is it for you!!

lau - how exciting! hope this is your month keep us posted on your symptoms!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

:cry: :bfn:

And almost instantly I started getting cramps....my boobs are killer sore so I know when AF comes its gonna be a baaaad one! 

I just want to have all that hope I had again like when I first came out of surgery and I felt like this was so going to happen! I HATE that this has to be so hard for all of us! I wish I had a magic wand I could wave over all of us and make this all go away and we all have the babies we deserve! :cry:

Ok back to the drawing board! :coffee:

Thinking next cycle depending on what the FS suggests on Monday, I'm going to try temping....:shrug: I dunno I give up! :nope:


----------



## laustiredttc

oh ladies i'm so so sorry to hear that. But like you say at least its a clean slate and you guys can start again.

2dpo and i had a streak of something in panties (sorry tmi) i know its wayyyyy too early for implan but wth?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> oh ladies i'm so so sorry to hear that. But like you say at least its a clean slate and you guys can start again.
> 
> 2dpo and i had a streak of something in panties (sorry tmi) i know its wayyyyy too early for implan but wth?

Perhaps hormones from o'ing are creating some discharge?was it clear or white?


----------



## wishinforbub

oh, hearmy and curlygurl, I'm sorry to hear that AF came along, but at least she arrived and you can move onto the next cycle right? I got fingers/toes/legs/eyes/everything crossed for you both this is the month!

Lau, sounds like you and I are pretty close in terms of cycles. I o'd last week about Monday or Tuesday, so we BD'ed Sat, Sun, Tues, Thurs and Sun again just to give it our best shot! I'm probably going to to into TMI here, and I do apologise, but I tried something a little different this time. I don't Org..m during sex, and only slightly if I use a toy and read something. but DH read that Org..ming somehow helps direct the little spermies up the tube the egg is coming from, so after BDing, I tried my toy. Who knows....I'm pretty sure I'm over-imagining things now, but my BBs are sore walking down stairs, I'm super irritable and having been getting heartburn which is really strange for me. Stupid 2WW!

Lots of baby dust for us all girlies - lots and lots and lots!!

PS - I'm not sure if I'm allowed to send links to things through, but this brightened my mood today when I was really cranky..hope it makes you all smile too :haha:
https://youtu.be/IJNR2EpS0jw


----------



## curlygurl

Ugh sorry HearMyPrayers! Ugh this sucks - and I gotta say this is the worst AF I have had since my chemical...ugh. The cramping finally subsided. But how exciting we are both on the same cycle now! 

Lau - hey you never know. A few times I did have spotting from ovulation, so maybe it is just from that. 

I think I am going to temp this month also, and use OPKs. I am tired of waiting. LOL! I am so excited, becuase I feel like hopefully now I really have a chance! And we all do! I think after you have these types of surgeries you are more "fertile". Let's hope we will all have good news for the holidays!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey wish symps sound good huni. keeping fx for ya :)

curlygurl its great that you feel pos, i think your right lets keep the good vibes going

Hear, it was lotiony with a bit of pink mixed in with it. Today there is the tenniest amount. I dont i guess it might be th hormones? Time will tell i guess :shrug:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey ladies still spotting but today its picked up a bit and cramps are starting to hit me HARD! so AF is here within hours I'm sure....Curly we are almost on the same cycle which is cool! 

Lau-your symptoms sound very promising I'm praying for you please please keep us posted! I can't wait to see us all get those BFP's!


----------



## laustiredttc

ah bless, thanks hears and defo will do.

thats sucky bout the cramps. Before the op i used to have THE worst period pains so i know how you feel hun. I hope they pass soon and then you can get back into the drivers seat again :hugs:


----------



## wishinforbub

Hey hear, how are the cramps going? I hope things have settled down and AF has started properly so that you can get through it again and start trying! Curly, how are you doing?

Lau, how are your symptoms? Mine are on and off - my BBs are sore one minute, then normal again the next. Still irritable, but that could be because after crowing to DH about how robust my immune system was on Thursday, I succumbed to a sore throat and cold that very night!

Fingers crossed for us all girls - I do so hope this is the month for us x


----------



## laustiredttc

symps kind of gone now. The spotting stopped, there is no cm whatsoever but a few tiny niggles still near ovaries. Just really wishing it is this month. Feeling quite tired with it all right now :cry:


----------



## wishinforbub

laustiredttc said:


> symps kind of gone now. The spotting stopped, there is no cm whatsoever but a few tiny niggles still near ovaries. Just really wishing it is this month. Feeling quite tired with it all right now :cry:

Oh honey, I really hope it is for you too. I know exactly how you're feeling, being quite tired of it all. I know about the syms on again/off again thing too - BBs sore one minute/not the next, a couple of little cramp feeling near ovaries, who knows?! Almost at the end of my 2WW, so I guess I'll know soon enough...you?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun yeah i know i just wish my body would give me some clear signals once in a while :growlmad:

I dont feel any different to other months so have a feeling i'm already out. I think sometimes women just have a feeling if they are and i just have a feeling i'm not. Im due next sunday so prob will test either thurs or fri. I have the fs on thurs to speak about the op results so hoping she gives me some good news.

when are you going to test wish?

hearmyprayers, do you have your fs app on the 26th? you will have to let us know how it goes hun :)


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey ladies! I'm on cd4 here we go again! I think instead of temping I'm just gonna use a ovulation monitor? Not sure who knows what to do anymore! 

I hope this is it for the both of you ladies I really do! Please keep us updated! 

My follow up with my FS is tomorrow I'm so anxious and nervous and I have no idea why lol. But I will update as soon as I can!


----------



## laustiredttc

eeek, thats great hun i hope you get some really good news. Mine is on thurs and i know what you mean about being nervous. Let us know how you get on huni, sending lots of pos vibes your way :dust:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

A small rant - I have a cousin she is 4 days younger than me we were extremely close growing up and into adult hood. Last year I got married to my husband in November, my cousin was set to marry her fiance in October 2012 in Panama. After my husband and I got married we started really trying, plus we lived with my mother and her husband for a few months to get on our feet. My husband and I knew we both couldn't afford the trip ($1300/person) for the trip to attend my cousin's wedding, I was heartbroken to tell her we wouldn't be able to make it, I told her and naturally she was really angry with me, my husband even tried to talk to her and say we would come up with a way to send at least me to the wedding, she told him to stay out of it, it was none of his business and so fourth. She stopped talking to me immediately after that, and we haven't spoken since. Time went by and in March 2012 I started my treatments and testing at the Fertility Clinic, I guess my sister told my cousin what I was doing and what not, so naturally my cousin started trying to get pregnant at the same time, and she never wanted to get pregnant until after she was married, she had a big plan for everything and was very stuck on her plan. Well I just found out she is 15 weeks pregnant. Got pregnant in August. She is so competive and I can't help but think as soon as she heard I was really really trying to just had to one up me! She has always been so competitive with me its nuts! Even getting married she was pissed it was me first and not her.....UGH! I had my dysfunctional body!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh hear, huni i totally understand. My brothers girl done the same to me. She even asked my mum if i was pg last xmas< :dohh: I knew she wanted to before me, she is a bit stalkerish if im honest. My bro and her where even on a break and he didnt want children as he was still in college and still living with my parents, (stupid bitc*) anyway i think they do it because they are petty and jelous hun. Dont let her get to you. You will have your moment and it will be more precious because you actually wanted it more. Stay strong huni and i just say vent in here as much as you want to get it off your chest. How did your app go hun?


----------



## wishinforbub

oh hun, I hear your rant. It's so not fair, and it just feels like everyone around you has no problem getting pregnant when you're so desperate and just want so much. Where we live, it feels like everyone but us got issued with a pram and a baby when they got off the train. 

I hope the follow-up goes well for you hear and lau. Let us know what they say, please...

Lau, I'm due anywhere between today and Wednesday. I thought AF had come to pay a visit on the train on the way home, but not yet. I'm starting to feel some cramps, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. My BBs are SO tender at the moment though, I don't remember them ever being quite so painful before....

So if nothing starts overnight or tomorrow I'll do a test Wednesday morning. I'll let you all know x


----------



## laustiredttc

oooh good luck hun. I'm going to test wed as well, that would make me 10dpo. I dont have any cm at all but b, symps sound very very good, i hope she stays away. im having cramping in lower stomach in the middle and major hot flashes to the point where my back was covered in sweat, sorry tmi. Also everynow and again i get little shooting pains through either boob. I'm just hoping its a good sign fx :)


----------



## wishinforbub

Oh it sounds good lau, my fingers and toes are crossed for you x


----------



## laustiredttc

me too as well hun but for you :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey ladies. I had my appt today. Both tubes are open and he started me on 100mg of clomid, I started today cd5 till cd9 with cycle monitoring. Excited! I hope this works this time!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh hear thats fantastic news hun, keeping fx really tight for you hun :hugs:

i am def out this month. i know im only 9dpo but i just know. i have zero cm, cp is low and just have gut feeling its not this month :cry: i dont know why i set myself up for hope, this just feels horrible :(


----------



## HearMyPrayers

:hug: Lau I'm sorry! But try and stay optimistic! I too was a mess when AF arrived I felt like throwing in the towel but lets have some patience with our bodies! We expect a lot from ourselves every month so lets not push so hard and besides sweetie its your first real attempt since the lap/dye so give it a little bit believe me I have a feeling this is gonig to happen for us all! Stay STRONG girl! Please keep me informed on your follow up too! 

I started 100mg of clomid last night....woke up this morning feeling so sick to my stomach I do not miss clomid at ALL! I was on 50mg before and I reacted to that pretty fast all the side effects I had! lol I can imagine what 100mg is gonna do to me!


----------



## laustiredttc

thank you so much hun and your right, we do expect alot. I guess i just had this idea in my mind that the op was going to solve everything. I am going to try and be patient and just believe that it will happen when it happens.

Hear, i have never tried clomid before but have heard that it can have some nasty side effects, hopefully you wont be on it long and you will get your :bfp: soon fx. In the mean time its nice to know that we all have each other for support here :hugs:

Ughhh, i have been having horrible diarrhea for the past two days, sorry tmi, every time i eat i have to run to the loo, not pleasant i can asure you :(

I am looking forward to the app on thurs, i just dont know what she is going to say, what with me only having one tube etc.... Hopefully something good fx. Will def let you girls know though


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> thank you so much hun and your right, we do expect alot. I guess i just had this idea in my mind that the op was going to solve everything. I am going to try and be patient and just believe that it will happen when it happens.
> 
> Hear, i have never tried clomid before but have heard that it can have some nasty side effects, hopefully you wont be on it long and you will get your :bfp: soon fx. In the mean time its nice to know that we all have each other for support here :hugs:
> 
> Ughhh, i have been having horrible diarrhea for the past two days, sorry tmi, every time i eat i have to run to the loo, not pleasant i can asure you :(
> 
> I am looking forward to the app on thurs, i just dont know what she is going to say, what with me only having one tube etc.... Hopefully something good fx. Will def let you girls know though

Oh I'm sure she will most likely recommend Clomid! Lets hope!!fx!! 

:happydance:


----------



## wishinforbub

Hey girls, sounds like its not the month for any of us. AF came along with a vengeance last night, the most excruciating cramps I've ever had. Sitting alone in the office at work now and about to burst into tears. Just so tired of it all and feeling very deflated &#128531;:nope:


----------



## laustiredttc

oh wish im so so sorry huni. I think i will be seeing the :witch: soon enough myself. Done a test this morning and whilst there is a line im afraid its very much an evap line :( I know its an avap because i have tested with internet cheapies before and got the same result, plus its grey. Oh well just hoping she hurries up and shows now so can move onto next cycle.

Got fs app tomorrow so will see what she says?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I'm sorry wish :hug: 

But like I told Lau HANG IN THERE! we have to give our bodies some time! Maybe we put too much pressure on ourselves and thats what really makes us get down when AF arrives, lets be nicer to ourselves! I know its tough and that towel seems easy to throw in but just be patient, be strong, have faith and love yourself regardless! Its Christmas! Lets celebrate the season and be happy and gracious for what we do have and what we will have one day! 

:hug: I thank goodness everyday for the internet and this board because here I feel like I'm home when it comes to infertility and all that accompanies it! You ladies rock lets keep on pushing forward!


----------



## laustiredttc

hear, thanks hun for the pos vibes :hugs:

not feeling so hot atm though, have had diarrhea now for three days :growlmad: will have to go docs by monday if not gone.


----------



## curlygurl

Hey Ladies! Sorry I have been MIA. Just found out my sister in law is pregnant...(not married just met the guy only 4 or 5 months ago) she knows all about our situation so its been VERY hard. Not to mention she is doing a fast wedding in January and has asked me to be maid of honor! I am hoping that focusing on this will help me not think about the fact that it is SO not fair that she is pregnant and I am not. (Sorry crazy infertility rant)...At the moment I am waiting to ovulate, and I feel even more pressure to get pregnant, because I don't know how I can plan her baby shower in a few months as we approach the 2 year mark! UGGGG. Ok sorry had to let that out. 

HearMyPrayers - So glad to hear your appointment well. I did clomid 150? I think, I can't remember right now. The biggest complaint I have was the hot flashes - crazy one minute I was normal, and the next it felt like my body was on fire. I hope it goes better for you, but who knows maybe having the symptoms means it is working REALLY good. I am keeping good thoughts for you. :hugs:

Lau -Awe I am so sorry you feel AF coming on. I agree with Hear, try to go easy on yourself. I know it is so hard. But we have been doing everything we can physically do, and after that it is a miracle, and I KNOW it will happen for all of us soon. Good luck with your appointment I hope it goes great and you get some good answers. :hugs:

Wishin- I am sorry AF is here, and it sounds terrible. Was this your first AF after the lap? My first AF after the lap was crazy, very painful and very heavy. I hope you feel better soon and can get back to trying very soon. :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Curly :( I'm sorry to hear that your dealing with all that I know its hard I too am dealing with similar situation so I know its tough! Your BFP is just around the corner!

I'm on my third day of clomid and the hot flashes have started. I already feel my ovaries and they are starting to hurt more on my left side. Besides the hot flashes headache constantly. I go on Saturday for my cd10 follicle check. 

Just hang in there Curly hang in there with us and we will all get our blessings one day soon!:hug:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Lau-----WANNA HEAR THAT UPDATE!!!! I'm on pins and needles here for you!!


----------



## laustiredttc

yeah results were fine, although not eligible for ivf so me and dh thinking of going private. Bit of a bummer but hey thats the way the cookie crumbles


----------



## HearMyPrayers

oh no how come your not eligable?Did you say you could still try naturally? no clomid?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun sorry been mia. I have been having some serius words with my now EX fs. its a long story so here goes...........

I called ages ago to her secretary and asked her for the results of my day three blood tests, she said they were fine and gave me my app to see the fs for yesterday.

i goes in there, sits down whilst she looks through my file. Stupid bitch didnt even know i had gone in for an op :dohh: anyway she gives me the, 'oh yes everything looks fine here' i asked the obvious, 'so i only have one tube, will this affect me getting preg? she said, 'oh no, not at all, and preg rates go up after the op as well' i was thinking happy days. Then she asks the nurse to look at some chart, whilst umming and ahhing for a little bit, she then says, 'oh no, thats not good is it' well you can imagine my reaction, i was like, 'wtf, what are you talking about?

she said, 'your e2 is two points over for the criteria we set for people who are eligible for assited conception. I was like, WHAT!!!!!!!!!! apparently it wont stop me from getting pregant its just that they have tightened their belt and the criteria is strict. whatever!!!!!!!! its all about the money with these guys

So long story short i told her we were moving and then she was all smiles again. I asked about the criteria where i moving to and she said i would have to check for myself. Loads of help there, right? So i called up to get my notes the next day and now she is playing funny beggars with me. I swear i think i will go private just to save myself some time with all of the fucking about they have caused me and dh.

i'm really sorry this was a long post girls and if you managed to read it i applaud you :hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

HearMyPrayers said:


> Curly :( I'm sorry to hear that your dealing with all that I know its hard I too am dealing with similar situation so I know its tough! Your BFP is just around the corner!
> 
> I'm on my third day of clomid and the hot flashes have started. I already feel my ovaries and they are starting to hurt more on my left side. Besides the hot flashes headache constantly. I go on Saturday for my cd10 follicle check.
> 
> Just hang in there Curly hang in there with us and we will all get our blessings one day soon!:hug:

Thank you! I am feeling a little bit better, but i know as her pregnancy goes on it will be hard. Luckily she is not showing yet. 

Good luck tomorrow with your follicle check - hopefully there are some good ones in there! Are you doing IUI or timed intercourse? 

Lau- wow so sorry to hear about your experience. That sounds horrible. Is there another fs you can see? One who has a little better bedside manner? So they didn't even review your operation results with you? Ugh, I can totally see why you would be frustrated. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Lau-thats horrible! Yes you need to find something better than that! :hug: sorry hon! These people don't care about our struggle in the end!

Curly-we are doing timed intercourse.


----------



## wishinforbub

Oh Lau what a horrible experience, my heart really goes out to you! I'd definitely be checking out private options...

Curly, I'm really sorry to hear what you're going through with your sis-in-law. It sounds like we all need to hang in there and give each other as much support as we can. You're all so right that we are too hard on ourselves and our bodies and I am just so thankful for you all and that as far away from each other as we might be, I still feel like I get the most amazing support and encouragement from you all. 

Hear how is everything going with the clomid now? I haven't been on it before so can't imagine what it's like....I just hope it helps!

I'm due my follow-up on Thursday so will let you know what doc says. AF has been really heavy and throwing lots of clots (sorry TMI)....second reflexology today, I'm looking forward to that! 

Take care girls, and let's all allow ourselves to feel loved and cherished no matter what we're going through x


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks for the support girls. Not going to let them get me down. When we move will be seeing a new fs as well so hopefully she/he will be better than the last fx

wish, thats horrible hun, hoep af passes quickly so you can get back in the saddle :)

hear, i hope the clomid works huni, sending you lots of pos thoughts and vibes

curly, oh huni i know the feeling. Stay strong my dear and we are all here for you :hugs:

13dpo expecting af at any moment. Didnt do a hpt today as i just know she will be rearing her ugly head very soon. Just hope she comes quick so can get started with the next cycle. 

Praying for us all to get our :bfp: very very soon :dust:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey ladies....went for my day 10 checl yesterday....only 1 follicle 14mm on the right so I'm back again tomorrow it should be 18mm by then but I think I'm going to opt out of thetrigger shot and just keep monitoring till I ovulate I want to keep this as calm and less invasive then previous cycles. Its just a lot easier on dh and I that's way. I'm just a little bummed out by the little response I got this time around on clomid I was bummed when he said only 1 mature follie I was hoping for a couple but I will take 1.


----------



## laustiredttc

hear im sorry there was only one hun, but you know what they say, 1 is all you need and i think its best to take the more relaxed approach. Less invasive and nicer on your sanity huni keep us updated with how you get on.

af got me today and it was by far the worst one todate. Wont go into too much detail as very tmi but, horrific pain, diarrhea and projectile vomitting, not good!!! :nope:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Thanks Lau! WEnt again today follicle is now 18mm...they want me back again tomorrow. I'm CD12 today so i should O by Wednesday. 

I'm sorry about AF :hug: wicked bitch she is! 
I hope the worst of it passes for your quickly!


----------



## laustiredttc

HearMyPrayers said:


> Thanks Lau! WEnt again today follicle is now 18mm...they want me back again tomorrow. I'm CD12 today so i should O by Wednesday.
> 
> I'm sorry about AF :hug: wicked bitch she is!
> I hope the worst of it passes for your quickly!



Oh my gosh, hear thats great hun :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:

hopefully this is it for you hun and you get a lovely surprise for xmas :xmas12:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lau! WEnt again today follicle is now 18mm...they want me back again tomorrow. I'm CD12 today so i should O by Wednesday.
> 
> I'm sorry about AF :hug: wicked bitch she is!
> I hope the worst of it passes for your quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, hear thats great hun :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> hopefully this is it for you hun and you get a lovely surprise for xmas :xmas12:Click to expand...

:hugs:

Oh thank you I'm so trying not to even pay too much attention to this cycle or even let it take my over I just want to try and "forget about it" :coffee: as much as I can so I can just be relaxed because I hate the let down I REALLY REALLY do.


----------



## laustiredttc

YEP AND YEP, totally get it hun. I dont think i will have much time to think this month, what with the move and xmas bearing down.

Oh not sure whether i have posted this but, i got some good news today. The fs secretary rang and said whilst she couldnt get my notes to me this week, she will send them to the new house. I managed to get my fsh level from her ove the phone and its 6.4. The new place i am going to says that i will be eligible for funding if my fsh level is below 15. How happy am i right now :yipee: oh yeah :dance: oh yeah


----------



## wishinforbub

hey girls

Lau, that's great news, I really hope the new place gets sorted out and you're eligible. Hear, I've got my fingers crossed for you x

I'm feeling annoyed right now - bloody Will and Kate have gone and announced they're pregnant - not even 12 weeks yet and told the world. Stupidly, beating them was one of my goals....down the drain. Really want to swear right now!!!

DH just suggested a weekend away purely for shagging purposes though - he really is lovely :winkwink:


----------



## curlygurl

HearMyPrayers said:


> Thanks Lau! WEnt again today follicle is now 18mm...they want me back again tomorrow. I'm CD12 today so i should O by Wednesday.
> 
> I'm sorry about AF :hug: wicked bitch she is!
> I hope the worst of it passes for your quickly!

WE are literally on the same cycle!! I just got my positive OPK today and I usually O the second day after the positive!! And don't worry about having only one mature follicle - all it takes is one! I am feeling so posiitive for all of us this cycle! 

Lau- so glad to hear you got some good news today! I really feel like your next experience with your FS is going to be so much better. 

Wishin- So funny about the Will & Kate business - my heart dropped when I read it online today! :dohh: But I am so sure we will all be making our announcements soon.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Wishin - I too was a little (alot) annoyed when I read the announcement, but you DH sounds darling and I think a weekend away would be exactly what you both need! 

Lau - YAY!!! Thats great news I'm sure once you switch clinics it will all start falling into place! So stoked for you right now! 

Curly - thats awesome that we are on the same cycle! I go back today for another follicle check we should be at 20mm I'm just opting out of taking the trigger shot I want this to happen on its own and not be forced this time around. I feel too anxious and I go crazy when I take the shot with over thinking bd'ing and what not its too much pressure I rather just let nature do what nature does best! 

I have my fingers crossed for all of us! I have a great feeling we are all going to see some BFP's in the near future!! :hug:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Update....went this morning for my cd13 check follicle is now 20mm doc gave me the option to trigger or let it go natural I opted for natural he said bd today and tomorrow and come back Thursday to check that I've ovulated.


----------



## laustiredttc

wish, lol that was totally my goal too, damn them hehe

curly, hear great news girls, keeping fx for your :bfp: :dust:


----------



## curlygurl

Hear- that's great news! I never really like the triggers either they always make me really bloated and my ovaries feel like they are 100 pounds each - doesn't really make you feel *sexy* lol. That is great that you can go and have them check to see that you ovulated. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

yes I agree! There is nothing worse than trying to feel "sexy" when your sweating for no reason from the clomid, your dizzy, tired, anxious, cramping, bloated, depressed and happy all happening within 60 seconds of each other all day every day lmao! I dont know how are DH's do it some days! 

We bd'd twice last night. DH was being lazy the second time around and tried to get out of it but I got so emotional I started crying saying we are trying hard enough and blah blah! how sexy right! lol :shrug:


----------



## wishinforbub

hear, that sounds like a technique I would employ  Yay for bd'ing!! Keep us informed on the follicle progress won't you...

I'm so glad I'm not the only insane one when it comes to listening to the bloody news articles about Will and Kate. You're all wonderful women xx


----------



## curlygurl

LOL! Whoa 2 times?! I can barely muster enough energy for 1 time...not to mention sometimes its hard for my body to get going...we have had to use preseed the last 2 times...ugh any other time of the month I am ready to go --- except o time! I think I get myself so stressed over it. I have to relax a little more. 

I have to say here in the states - literally all I hear on the news is about Will and Kate - its a totally different country! Its bad enough we have to hear about our ridiculous american actresses getting preggo now we have to have international bump watches! UGGGH


----------



## HearMyPrayers

curlygurl said:


> LOL! Whoa 2 times?! I can barely muster enough energy for 1 time...not to mention sometimes its hard for my body to get going...we have had to use preseed the last 2 times...ugh any other time of the month I am ready to go --- except o time! I think I get myself so stressed over it. I have to relax a little more.
> 
> I have to say here in the states - literally all I hear on the news is about Will and Kate - its a totally different country! Its bad enough we have to hear about our ridiculous american actresses getting preggo now we have to have international bump watches! UGGGH

Hey girl! so we :sex: twice tuesday once last night and this morning I went to check if the follicle released the egg.....and it hasn't yet! UGH!! :dohh: its 23mm so I decided to trigger :growlmad: back to more :sex: tonight and tomorrow and back Saturday to confirm ovulation.


----------



## curlygurl

HearMyPrayers said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> LOL! Whoa 2 times?! I can barely muster enough energy for 1 time...not to mention sometimes its hard for my body to get going...we have had to use preseed the last 2 times...ugh any other time of the month I am ready to go --- except o time! I think I get myself so stressed over it. I have to relax a little more.
> 
> I have to say here in the states - literally all I hear on the news is about Will and Kate - its a totally different country! Its bad enough we have to hear about our ridiculous american actresses getting preggo now we have to have international bump watches! UGGGH
> 
> Hey girl! so we :sex: twice tuesday once last night and this morning I went to check if the follicle released the egg.....and it hasn't yet! UGH!! :dohh: its 23mm so I decided to trigger :growlmad: back to more :sex: tonight and tomorrow and back Saturday to confirm ovulation.Click to expand...

So since you triggered today - when will you ovulate? Tomorrow? I forget how long it it supposed to take. We have bd every night since Monday - I think 
i should have O'd by now, but I think we will probably BD again tonight just to be sure. After so many times, it starts to feel like a job. LOL. So did you trigger already, or tonight? 23 is a good size!


----------



## wishinforbub

sounds like there's lots of BD'ing going on!

I had my followup today. Doc said that the fibroids aren't causing problems (they're all on the outside), tubes are all clear, and uterus is too. He's putting us on a waiting list for IVF, but suggested in the meantime we could try IUI.

Would love any advice if you have any....


----------



## HearMyPrayers

curlygurl said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> LOL! Whoa 2 times?! I can barely muster enough energy for 1 time...not to mention sometimes its hard for my body to get going...we have had to use preseed the last 2 times...ugh any other time of the month I am ready to go --- except o time! I think I get myself so stressed over it. I have to relax a little more.
> 
> I have to say here in the states - literally all I hear on the news is about Will and Kate - its a totally different country! Its bad enough we have to hear about our ridiculous american actresses getting preggo now we have to have international bump watches! UGGGH
> 
> Hey girl! so we :sex: twice tuesday once last night and this morning I went to check if the follicle released the egg.....and it hasn't yet! UGH!! :dohh: its 23mm so I decided to trigger :growlmad: back to more :sex: tonight and tomorrow and back Saturday to confirm ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> So since you triggered today - when will you ovulate? Tomorrow? I forget how long it it supposed to take. We have bd every night since Monday - I think
> i should have O'd by now, but I think we will probably BD again tonight just to be sure. After so many times, it starts to feel like a job. LOL. So did you trigger already, or tonight? 23 is a good size!Click to expand...

From what I read and what the doctor told me is its 12-36 hours after the trigger you will ovulation. So I'm thinking if we BD tonight, tomorrow Saturday AND Sunday we should REALLY cover ourselves then! 

I think you should just give it one more go tonight for good measure! It does start to feel like a job I agree so I'm thinking of spicing it up a little even for myself! :blush: gets a tiring lol! 

Oh I'm excited for us we will be in the 2ww together! :happydance:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

wishinforbub said:


> sounds like there's lots of BD'ing going on!
> 
> I had my followup today. Doc said that the fibroids aren't causing problems (they're all on the outside), tubes are all clear, and uterus is too. He's putting us on a waiting list for IVF, but suggested in the meantime we could try IUI.
> 
> Would love any advice if you have any....

:happydance: for nothing stopping up your chances! 

I've yet to experience IUI but from what I've researched you take the clomid on prescribed days, then they trigger you to ovulate that do a sperm wash with DH's :spermy: and get his best little solidiers and then insert them directly into your uterus placing them right by the eggie! Not as invasive as IVF from what I've gathered!


----------



## curlygurl

HearMyPrayers said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> LOL! Whoa 2 times?! I can barely muster enough energy for 1 time...not to mention sometimes its hard for my body to get going...we have had to use preseed the last 2 times...ugh any other time of the month I am ready to go --- except o time! I think I get myself so stressed over it. I have to relax a little more.
> 
> I have to say here in the states - literally all I hear on the news is about Will and Kate - its a totally different country! Its bad enough we have to hear about our ridiculous american actresses getting preggo now we have to have international bump watches! UGGGH
> 
> Hey girl! so we :sex: twice tuesday once last night and this morning I went to check if the follicle released the egg.....and it hasn't yet! UGH!! :dohh: its 23mm so I decided to trigger :growlmad: back to more :sex: tonight and tomorrow and back Saturday to confirm ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> So since you triggered today - when will you ovulate? Tomorrow? I forget how long it it supposed to take. We have bd every night since Monday - I think
> i should have O'd by now, but I think we will probably BD again tonight just to be sure. After so many times, it starts to feel like a job. LOL. So did you trigger already, or tonight? 23 is a good size!Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read and what the doctor told me is its 12-36 hours after the trigger you will ovulation. So I'm thinking if we BD tonight, tomorrow Saturday AND Sunday we should REALLY cover ourselves then!
> 
> I think you should just give it one more go tonight for good measure! It does start to feel like a job I agree so I'm thinking of spicing it up a little even for myself! :blush: gets a tiring lol!
> 
> Oh I'm excited for us we will be in the 2ww together! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I don't think it is going to happen tonihgt, I am about 98% sure that I o'd already, my cm has changed back to sticky, so I think that means its done. 

I am so glad that we can share the 2WW! :happydance:


----------



## curlygurl

wishinforbub said:


> sounds like there's lots of BD'ing going on!
> 
> I had my followup today. Doc said that the fibroids aren't causing problems (they're all on the outside), tubes are all clear, and uterus is too. He's putting us on a waiting list for IVF, but suggested in the meantime we could try IUI.
> 
> Would love any advice if you have any....

Wishin - I did IUI 3 times it was really very easy. The first one I did I got pregnant but lost it early. I took clomid for 5 days, then they monitored my follicles by ultrasound, and once the doctor saw it was ready I triggered, and then the insemination usually followed 2 days later. For example I would trigger monday night and have the insemination Wednesday morning. Doesn't hurt, and usually lasts like 1 or 2 minutes -- it is literally that simple. After they inseminate, you lay on the table for between 5 and 15 minutes, and then they usually tell you to test in 14 days or have you come in for a beta. I would honestly try it before you go into IVF. It is very simple, not as invasive, and the drugs are pretty mild, and it is MUCH CHEAPER! I would definitely give it a try. IT didn't work for me because of the endometriosis (which we didn't know about then). 

The only cons I would say are the clomid can have side effects, like hot flashes, and for me I usually had a few follicles on each side, so my ovaries would feel very heavy, and the very slight cramping right after the insemination. Other than that it is a breeze! Good luck!!


----------



## wishinforbub

curlygurl said:


> wishinforbub said:
> 
> 
> sounds like there's lots of BD'ing going on!
> 
> I had my followup today. Doc said that the fibroids aren't causing problems (they're all on the outside), tubes are all clear, and uterus is too. He's putting us on a waiting list for IVF, but suggested in the meantime we could try IUI.
> 
> Would love any advice if you have any....
> 
> Wishin - I did IUI 3 times it was really very easy. The first one I did I got pregnant but lost it early. I took clomid for 5 days, then they monitored my follicles by ultrasound, and once the doctor saw it was ready I triggered, and then the insemination usually followed 2 days later. For example I would trigger monday night and have the insemination Wednesday morning. Doesn't hurt, and usually lasts like 1 or 2 minutes -- it is literally that simple. After they inseminate, you lay on the table for between 5 and 15 minutes, and then they usually tell you to test in 14 days or have you come in for a beta. I would honestly try it before you go into IVF. It is very simple, not as invasive, and the drugs are pretty mild, and it is MUCH CHEAPER! I would definitely give it a try. IT didn't work for me because of the endometriosis (which we didn't know about then).
> 
> The only cons I would say are the clomid can have side effects, like hot flashes, and for me I usually had a few follicles on each side, so my ovaries would feel very heavy, and the very slight cramping right after the insemination. Other than that it is a breeze! Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice Curly, it's much appreciated. I think we've decided to keep trying naturally until about March, and then go for the IUI while we're waiting for the IVF. And lets just see what happens, I guess :winkwink:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey ladies I'm 2 dpo today got the trigger shot thursday and more than positive I felt the egg friday. We've bd'd thursday and twice friday and once last night. I had my ovulate check yesterday morning they confirmed ovulation! Now the dreaded two ww! How is everyone else doing??


----------



## wishinforbub

HearMyPrayers said:


> Hey ladies I'm 2 dpo today got the trigger shot thursday and more than positive I felt the egg friday. We've bd'd thursday and twice friday and once last night. I had my ovulate check yesterday morning they confirmed ovulation! Now the dreaded two ww! How is everyone else doing??

Oh hear, I got everything crossed for you! Me and DH will be BDing over the next few days, I'm due to ovulate around Tuesday. Here's to happy BDing and BFPs!:dust:


----------



## curlygurl

I am not 100% sure when I ovulated, but I got a positive OPK last monday, so at most I am 5 dpo, or 4 dpo. I have just had sore boobs since Friday not unbearable, but I am hoping it doesn't mean I am out already! Hoping for BFPs for us all!!!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Curly - sounds promising! I have some serious bloating going on right now @ 2 dpo not sure if its the trigger shot or what but its brutal and slight crampy too. Twinges on the right side. Again could all be clomid/trigger side effects.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

4 dpo and this morning I had pinkish blood in discharge and there was A LOT of it andAF cramps like I was going to start my period at that very second, they last for maybe 2-3 mins then stopped. The discharge is still there slight slight pink but hardly noticable. I have NO IDEA what to make of this! My lower back is killing me and I have dull cramps. weird.


----------



## curlygurl

HearMyPrayers said:


> 4 dpo and this morning I had pinkish blood in discharge and there was A LOT of it andAF cramps like I was going to start my period at that very second, they last for maybe 2-3 mins then stopped. The discharge is still there slight slight pink but hardly noticable. I have NO IDEA what to make of this! My lower back is killing me and I have dull cramps. weird.

A lot of blood or a lot of discharge? Could it be implantation?!!! Fingers crossed it is!!! Maybe it could also be from all the BDing you have been doing? But lower back pain, dull cramps and the pinkish blood sounds REALLY promising!!!!

AFM I guess I am 6 or 7 dpo, still have the slightly sore boobs, and that would be it. LOL. I have been sneezing a lot, and seem to have a perpetual runny nose but it could be because I had my flu shot last week. I have been eating a piece of pineapple core...maybe an old wive's tale but it supposedly helps with implantation. I really hope this is it!!! I have decided to wait to test when I miss my AF and not before - I don't think I can handle the disappointment of seeing another negative test. 

I hope we all get our Christmas wish!!!!:happydance:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

curlygurl said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> 4 dpo and this morning I had pinkish blood in discharge and there was A LOT of it andAF cramps like I was going to start my period at that very second, they last for maybe 2-3 mins then stopped. The discharge is still there slight slight pink but hardly noticable. I have NO IDEA what to make of this! My lower back is killing me and I have dull cramps. weird.
> 
> A lot of blood or a lot of discharge? Could it be implantation?!!! Fingers crossed it is!!! Maybe it could also be from all the BDing you have been doing? But lower back pain, dull cramps and the pinkish blood sounds REALLY promising!!!!
> 
> AFM I guess I am 6 or 7 dpo, still have the slightly sore boobs, and that would be it. LOL. I have been sneezing a lot, and seem to have a perpetual runny nose but it could be because I had my flu shot last week. I have been eating a piece of pineapple core...maybe an old wive's tale but it supposedly helps with implantation. I really hope this is it!!! I have decided to wait to test when I miss my AF and not before - I don't think I can handle the disappointment of seeing another negative test.
> 
> I hope we all get our Christmas wish!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Hey girl it was a lot of discharge with pinkish blood in it....sorry TMI but it was thick whitey. I'm so not trying to read into it. I'm already obsessing so much! 


Ohhh your symptoms sounds very promising!! I'm sooo holding hope that this is our month! :hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

HearMyPrayers said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> 4 dpo and this morning I had pinkish blood in discharge and there was A LOT of it andAF cramps like I was going to start my period at that very second, they last for maybe 2-3 mins then stopped. The discharge is still there slight slight pink but hardly noticable. I have NO IDEA what to make of this! My lower back is killing me and I have dull cramps. weird.
> 
> A lot of blood or a lot of discharge? Could it be implantation?!!! Fingers crossed it is!!! Maybe it could also be from all the BDing you have been doing? But lower back pain, dull cramps and the pinkish blood sounds REALLY promising!!!!
> 
> AFM I guess I am 6 or 7 dpo, still have the slightly sore boobs, and that would be it. LOL. I have been sneezing a lot, and seem to have a perpetual runny nose but it could be because I had my flu shot last week. I have been eating a piece of pineapple core...maybe an old wive's tale but it supposedly helps with implantation. I really hope this is it!!! I have decided to wait to test when I miss my AF and not before - I don't think I can handle the disappointment of seeing another negative test.
> 
> I hope we all get our Christmas wish!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girl it was a lot of discharge with pinkish blood in it....sorry TMI but it was thick whitey. I'm so not trying to read into it. I'm already obsessing so much!
> 
> 
> Ohhh your symptoms sounds very promising!! I'm sooo holding hope that this is our month! :hugs:Click to expand...

It sounds promising!! But I totally understand how you feel. It is so hard not to obsess. I wish I could step out of my body for the TWW so I wouldn't have to feel all little twinges, etc. that make me think I am pregnant. 

I do remember that one month I did have what you are explaining but it was like right after I O'd...my doctor told me that sometimes ovulation can cause a little spotting. So in the interest of not reading into things, it could be just that. 

I really hope that this is our month. I was on my lunch break before, and I was thinking that this has to be it. It HAS to be our turn.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

curlygurl said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> 4 dpo and this morning I had pinkish blood in discharge and there was A LOT of it andAF cramps like I was going to start my period at that very second, they last for maybe 2-3 mins then stopped. The discharge is still there slight slight pink but hardly noticable. I have NO IDEA what to make of this! My lower back is killing me and I have dull cramps. weird.
> 
> A lot of blood or a lot of discharge? Could it be implantation?!!! Fingers crossed it is!!! Maybe it could also be from all the BDing you have been doing? But lower back pain, dull cramps and the pinkish blood sounds REALLY promising!!!!
> 
> AFM I guess I am 6 or 7 dpo, still have the slightly sore boobs, and that would be it. LOL. I have been sneezing a lot, and seem to have a perpetual runny nose but it could be because I had my flu shot last week. I have been eating a piece of pineapple core...maybe an old wive's tale but it supposedly helps with implantation. I really hope this is it!!! I have decided to wait to test when I miss my AF and not before - I don't think I can handle the disappointment of seeing another negative test.
> 
> I hope we all get our Christmas wish!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girl it was a lot of discharge with pinkish blood in it....sorry TMI but it was thick whitey. I'm so not trying to read into it. I'm already obsessing so much!
> 
> 
> Ohhh your symptoms sounds very promising!! I'm sooo holding hope that this is our month! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds promising!! But I totally understand how you feel. It is so hard not to obsess. I wish I could step out of my body for the TWW so I wouldn't have to feel all little twinges, etc. that make me think I am pregnant.
> 
> I do remember that one month I did have what you are explaining but it was like right after I O'd...my doctor told me that sometimes ovulation can cause a little spotting. So in the interest of not reading into things, it could be just that.
> 
> I really hope that this is our month. I was on my lunch break before, and I was thinking that this has to be it. It HAS to be our turn.Click to expand...

You are SOOO RIGHT!!! Its so our turn and it will be our month! :happydance:


----------



## curlygurl

We have to stay positive. I just ate my pineapple core (gag)...Literally doing anything I can at this point to help things go the right way. Going for an overnight with my mother in law and preggo sister in law this weekend, so definitely need to get myself in a super positive state of mind.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I hear you! A girl at work today announced she is pregnant by showing around the ultrasound picture nice lovely! blah!


----------



## curlygurl

UGGGH! How annoying! Well soon it will be your turn, and I know when I let people know that I am pregnant, I will do it in a classy, and sensitive way. Not a jerk who posts it on Facebook or passes around an ultrasound picture! LOL


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Ha! Exactly! Its tacky I think! I'm just going to be humble about it and classy like you said ;)


----------



## wishinforbub

Totally hear you girls - humble and classy is the way to go. There's nothing I find more insensitive than people posting ultrasound pics on facebook....there's no consideration for anyone who is not able to do so...

Fingers crossed for you all ladies. I think I o'd Monday or yesterday, so busy BDing and we'll see how it all goes. Your symptoms all sound really positive, but as everyone's saying, try not to get hopes up too much (SO much easier said than done!)


----------



## HearMyPrayers

how is everyone doing?? I'm 6 dpo really sore throat stuffy nose a cold is on the horizon for sure!


----------



## curlygurl

Hey, I think a lot of women get stuffy noses before getting their BFP!!! Fingers crossed!!!

I think I am 9 dpo today. So my boobs have been sore on and off, it is the worst at night when I wake up to go to the bathroom. I also have been feeling nauseous on and off and thirsty. But I feel like maybe I always feel like this before AF comes, each month I say I should write down what I feel so that I know the next month. I was only pg for so short that I can't really remember how I felt. Just trying to remain positive, and visualize myself getting a positive test!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I feel like this is a going to develop into a full on cold! It just started this morning. Horrible horrible sore throat and body aches!! 

Your symptoms sound sooo promising! When will you test?


----------



## curlygurl

HearMyPrayers said:


> I feel like this is a going to develop into a full on cold! It just started this morning. Horrible horrible sore throat and body aches!!
> 
> Your symptoms sound sooo promising! When will you test?

Oh no that is terrible! I hope that it is not a cold and it is a symptom!! 

Thanks. I really wanted to wait until I miss AF, but I don't know if I can hold out that long. Tomorrow will be 9 or 10 dpo, so it is still pretty early and then I will be with my mother and sister in law over night Friday to Saturday, I could maybe test Sunday but I really want to try and hold out. I want to feel like every other lady who gets pregnant, they miss their period and test. I am so praying this is it!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls sorry i have been mia for while. just moved into new house so kits been i bit crazy here :crazy: 

oh my gosh girls everything sounds really pos with you all

curly, hear, your symps both sound great girls keeping fx mega tight for you both :hugs:

wish, i would def try the iui first hun. I wish we could but our pct doesnt offer it :( just the ivf so no doubt i will be in for a long wait :dohh: what pct do you fall under hun?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey Lau glad to hear you ok hon! How is the process for the IVF coming along? 

Today my sore throat is completely done, my nose is runny/stuffy. WEIRD!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hear, registered with the docs yesterday but wont be able to book in for an app until after xmas :( i have read that stuffy/runny nose is a good sign hun fx you get your :bfp:

i just do not know what the hell is going on with my body atm. both months now since the op i have had spotting around the time of o. Im cd 12 and i am spotting. first it was brown now it has gone to pink. I also did an opk and its pos. I just dont know whats happening :shrug:


----------



## wishinforbub

laustiredttc said:


> hey girls sorry i have been mia for while. just moved into new house so kits been i bit crazy here :crazy:
> 
> oh my gosh girls everything sounds really pos with you all
> 
> curly, hear, your symps both sound great girls keeping fx mega tight for you both :hugs:
> 
> wish, i would def try the iui first hun. I wish we could but our pct doesnt offer it :( just the ivf so no doubt i will be in for a long wait :dohh: what pct do you fall under hun?

Hey Lau, hope the move went all ok and you're settling in fine. That's annoying about not getting in to the doc's until after Christmas, but hey - at least yo're registered and the process has started.

I'm in Kingston PCT, hope about you? Have you been given a time frame for when you might get through the waiting list? We got our letting from the Assisted Conception Unit on Thursday. Our waitlist is about a year for IVF. I need to find out how long the wait list for IUI is to try and work out when we should opt for this. Incidentally, if we wanted to self fund IVF, we could be seen in 4-6 weeks.

Curly, try and hold out if you can - the feeling of missing AF and then testing is one of the things I am looking forward to doing one day!

And Hear - I really realy hope your cold s a symptom! All fingers are crossed for us all :winkwink:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey wish wont know how long the wait list is till see the doctor which is after xmas arrrrgh, i swear this whole process is just pissing me off big time now. My pct is colchester, essex so north essex i think? My dh is in the forces so it will be a nightmare for us if the waiting list is a year :(


----------



## wishinforbub

laustiredttc said:


> Hey wish wont know how long the wait list is till see the doctor which is after xmas arrrrgh, i swear this whole process is just pissing me off big time now. My pct is colchester, essex so north essex i think? My dh is in the forces so it will be a nightmare for us if the waiting list is a year :(

I was in Chemlsford last night at DH's cousin's place...so close!

Poo about the doctor and the waiting list Lau, I really hope you get some good news when you get to see the doc. In the meantime, enjoy your new house, and have a happy, BDing Christmas! :winkwink:


----------



## laustiredttc

lol, gosh that is close :) yes been doing lots of bd'ing quite sore and exhausted but think got few days left to go lol. Really looking forward to xmas this year, got new addition to the family coming on the 21st so cant wait :) 

Hope you have great xmas too huni fx for a new year :bfp:

Howz everyone else getting on, curly, hear any news yet ladies?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey ladies I'm 9dpo cd 25 today....trying not to read too much into anything. If af doesn't show her face I will test by friday which will make me 14 dpo cd 30. Really really not trying to read into symptoms too much buuuut. I've got a head cold, dry scratchy throat snneezing stuffy nose, slightly constipated, and have some pulling tugging on my right side. Again all these could be coincidently so I'm waaaay too scared to read into anything and af shows her face! 

Curly! How are you? When are you testing?


----------



## laustiredttc

eeeeek that all sounds promising hun fx it leads to your :bfp: i cant wait till fri now. I will be travelling to family as well. Will keep you in my prayers hear :hugs:

Yes curly, when you testing hun?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I CRACKED AND TESTED! :dohh:

:bfn: :brat:

I know I should not have read so much into my symptoms....now I have to wait for stupid AF. 

:growlmad: :dohh: :nope: :cry:


----------



## laustiredttc

oh hear, :hugs: your still early hun. Try not to get deflated, its not over till she rears her ugly head


----------



## curlygurl

Hey Ladies! I am good. Was going to crack and test this morning...but didn't want to be sad so I think I will test either tomorrow or Wed. I think AF is due tomorrow. 

Hear --- it is STILL super early for you. Hang in there, like lau said its not over until you get AF! :hugs:

lau- I have had spotting around O time but it was mostly pinkish...maybe its from Bding? :hugs:

I am trying to stay positive and keep my mind off of things as much as I can, and I am trying to do stuff - usually I don't do things during the TWW thinking it will prevent me from getting pregnant - now I am just enjoying myself, and trying very hard to just let things happen. After all how many babies are concieved after drunken one night stands? :dohh: LOL. 

My fingers are crossed for all of us!!


----------



## wishinforbub

hey Hear, keep your hopes up...it's true what the girls say - it's ot over until AF rears her ugly head x

Curly, try and hold out testing if you can...it will be all the more special I think!

I'm about 6dpo....have decided to jut keep on bd'ing every other day until AF comes along - they say it can happen any time of the month so why not keep trying?!

Everything's crossed girls....everything!! :dust:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

True ladies. I just can't imagine a BFP so I just always expect a negative anyway! I feel like af will be here very soon. :(


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Tested again this morning with FMU :bfn: 

I think I'm out this month. I just dont "feel" pregnant. :nope:


----------



## Becktoria

Hi ladies, 
Had lap and dye done, had cyst removed and adhesions. When can I take a proper bath? I've had showers but I'm dying for a soak in the bath. I've read it can range from 7days to 14! I had op done in the 6th so nearly 2 weeks, I've not had soak in bath as I'm petrified of getting an infection been through enough in past 18 months so I've been trying to avoid one for 14days. Stitches all seem to be healing nice. Am I being overly cautious should I just jump straight in! Haha xxx


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hear, sorry about the bfn huni, and i know what you mean about always expecting a neg. I have been trying to do some pos thinking but last nite i just totally broke down and had a big whinge. Feel better for it though. Hear, keep ya chin up hun :hugs:

Curly, did you test today? excited to hear the result

wish, gosh you must have some stamina girl. I have already given up lol

beck, i think you should be ok to take a bath hun, just make sure you dry your stitches off properly afterwards

afm, well i am starting to think that i havent O at all this month now. Still no peak on cbfm and i ALWAYS get a peak on it. Also ff is saying i not O either. Its just strange though because i had the mid cycle spotting and also got three REALLY pos opk's? 

I dont know, but i have decided to do what curly is doing and just chilling out and enjoying the little luxuries in life, like right now, sitting here with a lovely chilled pinio grigio....... beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Your right ladies! I said to myself at the start of my next cycle I'm gonna start working out! Taking care of myself again! Keep my mind occupied and off ttc, bfps, dpo, clomid, follcle sizes, triggering....the list can go on and on! I feel I need a mental break so next cycle I'm gonna go through the motions, take the pills go for the monitoring but I'm not going to invest mentally into it! 

Beck I agree with Lau I think you should be ok to bath just keep pat the stiches dry when your done! 

Curly I'm thinking about you! Wondering if your testing yet!?!?


----------



## DanisMomma

Wow, how many of you were sedated for the procedures? I wasn't! I had great health insurance too! A bit of advice... if there is an option to be sedated, take it! I did both the HSG and LAP on the same day... for me, the LAP was worse than being in labor with my daughter! Best of luck to you.


----------



## laustiredttc

oh my gosh i have to ask, is that even legal? i dont think that sounds right hun? If so that is one scary way of doing it. i admire your bravery!!


----------



## Becktoria

Thanks ladies, I had a lovely bath last night, love my baths! 
Can I ask another question? Was your period late after lap? I have had 2 laps before but never had scar tissue removed or cysts and period always arrived on time. But this time I'm due on tomorrow and no niggly pains or aches? I can't see it arriving. Any advice would be much appreciated :) xxx


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Becktoria said:


> Thanks ladies, I had a lovely bath last night, love my baths!
> Can I ask another question? Was your period late after lap? I have had 2 laps before but never had scar tissue removed or cysts and period always arrived on time. But this time I'm due on tomorrow and no niggly pains or aches? I can't see it arriving. Any advice would be much appreciated :) xxx

Oh yay! I love my baths too :winkwink:

Mine was delayed BIG TIME! My period had started on 9/24 last about 7 days then had my surgery 10/19 and didnt get my period till 11/22. So about 56 days from my period in September till the one I got in November.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

DanisMomma said:


> Wow, how many of you were sedated for the procedures? I wasn't! I had great health insurance too! A bit of advice... if there is an option to be sedated, take it! I did both the HSG and LAP on the same day... for me, the LAP was worse than being in labor with my daughter! Best of luck to you.

OMG! I could understand the HSG unsedated but the lap!! NO WAY!! I was completed put to sleep knocked out cold lol! that is crazy girl! What did they do when they made the incisions? did they freeze you at all? I dont understand why they did that! its almost inhumane!


----------



## DanisMomma

Sorry, it wasn't a LAP... lol! It's been a while. When I heard "incision" I had to google it. It was the Hysterosonogram, which was really unpleasant for me. Ouch! Perhaps it hurt so much because I just did the HSG test 30 minutes prior.


----------



## curlygurl

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is good. I wound up testing Monday night and BFP! I still cannot believe it! I went this morning and had a blood test to confirm, I go again on Friday to make sure my levels are rising. I am still in shock, and since the only other time I was pregnant ended so soon, I am a little nervous but I am trying really hard to be positive. The only person I told was my mom.

How is everyone else doing?

Other than the slight nauseaus feeling, and my sore boobs (which actually stopped being sore), I haven't really "felt pregnant" either. So Hear - please don't count yourself out! I have faith that it will work for all of us!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

:dance::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/ :dance::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/ :dance::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/


CURLY!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Way to go girl!!! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean! I'm positive I'm out AF is on the verge I can sense her presence! 

But I'm so happy for you please keep updating on your levels and how your feeling. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wishinforbub

Curly what wonderful news! So happy for you :thumbup: I hope your increased hormone levels rub off on all the rest of us over the internet! Lets sprinkle some more :dust: and see if it can't happen very soon for the rest of us too!


----------



## curlygurl

Thank you!!!! I hope that it definitely rubs off on all of you! 

I really hope that you all will get yours soon too! 

I will let you know what happens on Friday!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh my gosh curly thats fantastic news hun, congratulations :yipee: What a wonderful way to spend christmas. I hope the levels continue rising huni, keep us updated. And i hope you have a h&h 9 months :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

oh forgot to say, im travelling up north to see family tomorrow girls so prob wont be on here much. Just wanted to say thank you all so much for all of the support you have given me, dont know where i would be without you ladies :hugs:

I hope you all have a wonderful xmas with your families and the new year brings you all good fortune. MERRY CHRISTMAS :xmas6:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Merry Christmas to you too Lau! :xmas16:

I hope you have a safe and wonderful holiday season! I wish nothing but good fortune for you in the New Year! :hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

laustiredttc said:


> oh forgot to say, im travelling up north to see family tomorrow girls so prob wont be on here much. Just wanted to say thank you all so much for all of the support you have given me, dont know where i would be without you ladies :hugs:
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful xmas with your families and the new year brings you all good fortune. MERRY CHRISTMAS :xmas6:

Merry Christmas! Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

How did it go today Curly?


----------



## wishinforbub

Merry Christmas Lau, I hope you have a good time up north!

Any news Curly? Hear, how you going?

I'm fine - haven't noticed any potential symptoms this month, so not holding my breath. Still feeling better now that we actually have a plan in place - try to March, if nothing then IUI, and then if still nothing, the IVF once our year waiting list is up in December....

I have very good feelings about 2013 for us all ladies...a new year, a new life. Merry Christmas to us all, I think it'll be our last one childless! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## curlygurl

Hi! Just heard back from the doctor's my levels more than doubled, the nurse told me it was perfect, and I go on January 2 for an ultrasound. I still can't believe it. And other than these on and off symptoms I really don't feel any different which makes me nervous but she said it was ok. I have already made it further than any of my other pregnancies so I am taking that as a good sign. 

Yesterday, I was looking in the some of the pregnancy forums and the ladies in there were scared to have a pap smear! It just made me think how strong we are and that we should give ourselves so much more credit than we do. It seems that in life there are people that are given challenges because they are strong enough to face them. I know we all have been through alot, and maybe we will still have to go through alot - but I know it will work out. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## curlygurl

Oh and I am in no way putting down the other ladies, I just think of all the crazy tests that we have had to have, and I would do like 30 pap smears if it meant I didn't have to have another lap!


----------



## wishinforbub

curlygurl said:


> Hi! Just heard back from the doctor's my levels more than doubled, the nurse told me it was perfect, and I go on January 2 for an ultrasound. I still can't believe it. And other than these on and off symptoms I really don't feel any different which makes me nervous but she said it was ok. I have already made it further than any of my other pregnancies so I am taking that as a good sign.
> 
> Yesterday, I was looking in the some of the pregnancy forums and the ladies in there were scared to have a pap smear! It just made me think how strong we are and that we should give ourselves so much more credit than we do. It seems that in life there are people that are given challenges because they are strong enough to face them. I know we all have been through alot, and maybe we will still have to go through alot - but I know it will work out.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!!

Curly, you are so right. We've all been through so much and we're still here! So glad to hear everything is progressing as it should. Don't forget to send us all those baby vibes!:hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

I am sending them all your ways!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Curly your so right and I couldn't agree more! I'm so happy for you and happy that everything is on schedule! Amazing!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls just at my parents house and thought i would pop in to see how you all are. Curly thats great news hun, sending you lots of sticky vibes.
l
My brothers little girl was born this morning at 3am, little mia. I am really happy for them, just wish it was me :cry:

like you say though curly, it will happen for us, we just have to be that little bit more patient


----------



## sikis15

Hey girls!I am new here but not so new in the TTC road. A little bit about myself: My husband and I have been TTC for almost 3 years. Besides my husband`s low sperm count and motility, I most probably have endometriosis. A year ago I did HSG and it showed that my right tube is open, but my left one may not be open, or may be it was a spasm that I got during the procedure, because of the severe pain I was in. I made the doc to stop the procedure after 10min. In June I was scheduled for a laparoscopy. Ever since I got my first peroid I have been always in pain. My first two days are so bad that sometimes I end up in the ER. I also have some very strange pain when I get my period.Sorry for the TMI, but the first two days of my period I get this sharp, knife stubbing pain in my rectum. The pain is excrutiating and very scary. So in June I was supposed to have my Lap, but poor me got soooooo scared. Girls, I totally freacked out.I literally was in the operating room, when my doc. came and told me to go home, because she did not to operate on me anymore. I had a panic attack. So as a compromise she told me that if the reason for my surgery is not the pain, but getting pregnant we should try something less invasive such as IUI and then if we are still not pregnant to come back in few months and do the lap. So My husband and I had tried two cycles IUI and two Clomid. Well as you can guess neither one worked and here I am waiting for my lap on Monday the 17 of Dec. I am very scared. At the beginning I was very scared about being put under anestesia, not that I might not wake up, but that moment when you realize that somebody will cut you while you are sleeping. My new obsession is the pain after the procedure, more specifically my rectal pain from the gas injected in my belly. Girls I need your help. I need lap buddies. Oh yeah and one more thing- I think I will get my period either the day of my lap or a day before, so I still don't know if the doc will proceed with it. Still waiting for a phone call from the hospital. Sorry for the long intro. I truly wish BFP to all of you.


----------



## wishinforbub

sikis15 said:


> Hey girls!I am new here but not so new in the TTC road. A little bit about myself: My husband and I have been TTC for almost 3 years. Besides my husband`s low sperm count and motility, I most probably have endometriosis. A year ago I did HSG and it showed that my right tube is open, but my left one may not be open, or may be it was a spasm that I got during the procedure, because of the severe pain I was in. I made the doc to stop the procedure after 10min. In June I was scheduled for a laparoscopy. Ever since I got my first peroid I have been always in pain. My first two days are so bad that sometimes I end up in the ER. I also have some very strange pain when I get my period.Sorry for the TMI, but the first two days of my period I get this sharp, knife stubbing pain in my rectum. The pain is excrutiating and very scary. So in June I was supposed to have my Lap, but poor me got soooooo scared. Girls, I totally freacked out.I literally was in the operating room, when my doc. came and told me to go home, because she did not to operate on me anymore. I had a panic attack. So as a compromise she told me that if the reason for my surgery is not the pain, but getting pregnant we should try something less invasive such as IUI and then if we are still not pregnant to come back in few months and do the lap. So My husband and I had tried two cycles IUI and two Clomid. Well as you can guess neither one worked and here I am waiting for my lap on Monday the 17 of Dec. I am very scared. At the beginning I was very scared about being put under anestesia, not that I might not wake up, but that moment when you realize that somebody will cut you while you are sleeping. My new obsession is the pain after the procedure, more specifically my rectal pain from the gas injected in my belly. Girls I need your help. I need lap buddies. Oh yeah and one more thing- I think I will get my period either the day of my lap or a day before, so I still don't know if the doc will proceed with it. Still waiting for a phone call from the hospital. Sorry for the long intro. I truly wish BFP to all of you.

Hi Sikis, and welcome to our forum :flower: How did your lap go? Were you able to proceed with it? I remember feeling very scared before going into mine, but we've all been there, and we've all pulled through just fine. If you're able to get some reason for why you're not able to conceive, it will make you feel just so much better. My lap didn't end up removing anything, so felt really annoyed after it. After talking to the doc a couple of weeks ago though, he explained that removing the fibroids on the outside of my uterus would have caused more scar tissue and possibly more problems than they were. So I really hope you get a good explanation!

AF is due tomorrow or Christmas Day for me - I'm hoping that maybe this year I get the best present possible ad a BFP comes my way. I'm not feeling particularly confident though - there have been no symptoms of any kind this month, but hey - who knows?!

Curly, how's things going? Lau, Hear, anything your side? If I don't get back on beforehand, I wish you all the very best of Christmasses, and may ALL our wishes come true in 2013. I feel good things are going to come to us all from 2013....lets sprinkle lots of baby dust to decorate the new year! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sikis15

Hey Wishforbub. Thank you for responding to my post, but unfortunately my lap is going to be tomorrow. I am so scared and dont know what to expect. I need somebody with experience in lap surgery to give me a little more confidence, so I do not give up tomorrow, like I did in June. Please girls help me with advice, I am panicing.


----------



## wishinforbub

sikis15 said:


> Hey Wishforbub. Thank you for responding to my post, but unfortunately my lap is going to be tomorrow. I am so scared and dont know what to expect. I need somebody with experience in lap surgery to give me a little more confidence, so I do not give up tomorrow, like I did in June. Please girls help me with advice, I am panicing.

Hey Sikis, please don't panic. You are so brave to have gotten this far, I'm absolutely sure you'll be fine for tomorrow. The surgery will be over before you know it. Take some peppermints with you to suck on after he surgery, and have some peppermint tea at home. The peppermint really helps - during the surgery they fill your stomach with carbon dioxide to help move the other organs out of the way so they can see what they're doing. They'll get rid of most of it, but because of the way our bodies work, some might get trapped under your rib cage or up in your shoulder. It might feel like a stitch for a couple of days afterwards, but the peppermints and peppermint tea really help.

They will probably provide you with some co-codamol and/or ibuprofen to help with the discomfort, and maybe some antibiotics to prevent infection. They should give you dissolvable stitches, which will come off themselves after a couple of weeks. You need to keep them dry for the first day or so, but after that you can shower as normal, just be gentle. If you or DH can find some hypo-allergenic body wash, that'll help to prevent any irritation. 

I hope I haven't provided TMI, and that I haven't scared you any further. We've all been where you're at now, and made it through just fine. I promise that you'll make it through, DH will be there to help support and comfort you, and we'll all be anxious to hear the results once you're back on the computer. Chin up Sikis! You can do it! :hugs:


----------



## sikis15

Wishinforbub, Thank you for the support. I know I should be strong, but I have never had any similar procedures and now i am freaking out. The only thing that I pray for is to be strong enough tomorrow and dont give up. Once I get to change into the hospital gown and start getting ready for the surgery I know I will be fine. Girls please pray for me. 
Wishinforbub how are you? How many weeks post opp are you? Do you feel any pain, anything different than before? have you BD since the surgery? I hope you get your BFP soon!:hugs:


----------



## wishinforbub

sikis15 said:


> Wishinforbub, Thank you for the support. I know I should be strong, but I have never had any similar procedures and now i am freaking out. The only thing that I pray for is to be strong enough tomorrow and dont give up. Once I get to change into the hospital gown and start getting ready for the surgery I know I will be fine. Girls please pray for me.
> Wishinforbub how are you? How many weeks post opp are you? Do you feel any pain, anything different than before? have you BD since the surgery? I hope you get your BFP soon!:hugs:

Hey Sikis, don't worry. I'd never had anything similar done before mine either but it was fine. I had mine at the end of October, AF started about 3 days afterwards, and me and DH were back BDing the week after that. AF was a bit lighter but went a day or so longer. I didn't have any significant post-op pain, just slight discomfort for a few days, and avoided the gym until my stitches came out. 

I'll be thinking of you today...just think how amazing it will be to start the new year afresh with this little op out of the way! Good luck girl x


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Siks I too was totally freaked out it was my first ever surgery but when its done and over with you will be soooo glad you did it! You are going to be just fine trust me!


----------



## sikis15

Hey ladies, i am back form the hospital. It was a very long day and I am a little tired, but I am totally fine. Everything went well and I will give you more details tomorrow. Thank you for the support, prayers and the kind words.:hugs:


----------



## wishinforbub

sikis15 said:


> Hey ladies, i am back form the hospital. It was a very long day and I am a little tired, but I am totally fine. Everything went well and I will give you more details tomorrow. Thank you for the support, prayers and the kind words.:hugs:

Well done Sikis! Tell us more when you're up to it...

Girls, I wish you all the very merriest of Christmases, and that Santa will bring us all that BFP we wish for the most! I hope you all have a wonderful day with the ones you love :xmas9:


----------



## wishinforbub

Hi ladies, I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas with your families. I was doing really well and was a little bit excited up until about 3pm when AF showed her late ugly face. I was so hopeful that we were going to get the most amazing Christmas present, but alas it was not to be. Felt rather despondent for the rest of the day and had a good cry this morning. Didn't help that my Dad excitedly announced to me that my cousins back in Australia are pregnant with their second child. Although he knows how long we've been trying and how much of a struggle it is, he's just not particularly diplomatic. It hurt, especially as Dad then passed the phone to said cousin and I had to sound happy for them....

So anyway, I gotta pull my chin back up and hope against hope that the new year will bring us all the luck we need! Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

wishinforbub said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas with your families. I was doing really well and was a little bit excited up until about 3pm when AF showed her late ugly face. I was so hopeful that we were going to get the most amazing Christmas present, but alas it was not to be. Felt rather despondent for the rest of the day and had a good cry this morning. Didn't help that my Dad excitedly announced to me that my cousins back in Australia are pregnant with their second child. Although he knows how long we've been trying and how much of a struggle it is, he's just not particularly diplomatic. It hurt, especially as Dad then passed the phone to said cousin and I had to sound happy for them....
> 
> So anyway, I gotta pull my chin back up and hope against hope that the new year will bring us all the luck we need! Take care ladies :hugs:

Oh wishin, I am so sorry. :hugs::hugs:

I really hope that this next month will bring you your BFP.


----------



## sikis15

Hi everyone! First I would like to thank you guys for the support and the encouragement you have been giving me. :hugs: My surgery went fine. Actually, yesterday I was not in much pain. After the surgery I felt so good, no pain whatsoever, I was walking around all night. Someone would have thought that I would be drained, but I felt totally fine. Although today is another story- I feel so bloated. All the carbon dioxide remained in my stomach.I was hoping that it will move up to my sholders, but unfortunately it stayd in my belly. Now my belly is so full with gas and it feels like it will exploade. Otherwise everything else feels fine. Honestly like you said ladies it is not what we imagined. Now if only I knew how to get rid of this gas before my stomach explodes. I have been walking a lot, and the funny part is that I do not feel tired. Please help with the gas. Today I have a little mixed fillings. My best friend announced her second pregnancy. I am happy and sad. God,please allow me to have a baby too. Do not turn me into a jealous bitch. I want to be happy for my friends. Anyway my doctor said that they had found two very little dots, which they think are endo, but the biopsy will show. My right tube was partially open so they opened it. Everything else looked ok. I am very happy I got through it and now I know that I am ready to go. Wish all of us 2013 babies.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

sikis15 said:


> Hi everyone! First I would like to thank you guys for the support and the encouragement you have been giving me. :hugs: My surgery went fine. Actually, yesterday I was not in much pain. After the surgery I felt so good, no pain whatsoever, I was walking around all night. Someone would have thought that I would be drained, but I felt totally fine. Although today is another story- I feel so bloated. All the carbon dioxide remained in my stomach.I was hoping that it will move up to my sholders, but unfortunately it stayd in my belly. Now my belly is so full with gas and it feels like it will exploade. Otherwise everything else feels fine. Honestly like you said ladies it is not what we imagined. Now if only I knew how to get rid of this gas before my stomach explodes. I have been walking a lot, and the funny part is that I do not feel tired. Please help with the gas. Today I have a little mixed fillings. My best friend announced her second pregnancy. I am happy and sad. God,please allow me to have a baby too. Do not turn me into a jealous bitch. I want to be happy for my friends. Anyway my doctor said that they had found two very little dots, which they think are endo, but the biopsy will show. My right tube was partially open so they opened it. Everything else looked ok. I am very happy I got through it and now I know that I am ready to go. Wish all of us 2013 babies.

Oh I'm so happy it went well and you came out of it ok! For the gas I would just encourage you to cough alot keep coughing it will break up the gas bubbles in your stomach. Try some peppermint tea it will help as well. Avoid any foods that might aggreviate the gas. Just give it a little time hon! I had really bad swelling I looked 4-5 months pregnant my stomach was really really swollen not from gas (i had zero gas pain) it was from the actual surgery. Give yourself about 2 weeks and you will feel back to your normal self! :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

wishinforbub said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas with your families. I was doing really well and was a little bit excited up until about 3pm when AF showed her late ugly face. I was so hopeful that we were going to get the most amazing Christmas present, but alas it was not to be. Felt rather despondent for the rest of the day and had a good cry this morning. Didn't help that my Dad excitedly announced to me that my cousins back in Australia are pregnant with their second child. Although he knows how long we've been trying and how much of a struggle it is, he's just not particularly diplomatic. It hurt, especially as Dad then passed the phone to said cousin and I had to sound happy for them....
> 
> So anyway, I gotta pull my chin back up and hope against hope that the new year will bring us all the luck we need! Take care ladies :hugs:

:hugs: hang in there honey! I know exactly how your feeling!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Got AF on Saturday went for my CD3 appointment and the FS told me this is the last cycle of timed intercourse, next cycle we start IUI. Anyways, he switched me off clomid and put me on Femara, 5mg. He said the side effects are much better and easier to tolerate, I dont see a difference though. Anyhow, I'm trying to stay optimistic for this cycle, even though I'm starting to get really frustrated and really tired of the whole process.


----------



## wishinforbub

HearMyPrayers said:


> Got AF on Saturday went for my CD3 appointment and the FS told me this is the last cycle of timed intercourse, next cycle we start IUI. Anyways, he switched me off clomid and put me on Femara, 5mg. He said the side effects are much better and easier to tolerate, I dont see a difference though. Anyhow, I'm trying to stay optimistic for this cycle, even though I'm starting to get really frustrated and really tired of the whole process.

I understand your frustration Hear, I hope the Femara makes a difference. Can I ask about the IUI - did you need to go onto a waiting list, or was it immediate? We're thinking that if nothing happens between now and March we'll go down the IUI route, but not sure whether we need to apply now or wait...

We're off to Amsterdam in the morning for NYE - timing could be better, but hopefully it'll help me relax a bit. Let's hope that 2013 is a good year for us all :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I do not believe my clinic has a waiting list for IUIs. To be honest they really didnt even talk to me so much about it, they tried to push starting IUI this cycle but I said no, so they said one more cycle of timed and if nothing we move to IUI. Thats it. Its just so frustrating and discouraging to be moving to the next level with not even a glimmer of hope so far.


----------



## wishinforbub

HearMyPrayers said:


> I do not believe my clinic has a waiting list for IUIs. To be honest they really didnt even talk to me so much about it, they tried to push starting IUI this cycle but I said no, so they said one more cycle of timed and if nothing we move to IUI. Thats it. Its just so frustrating and discouraging to be moving to the next level with not even a glimmer of hope so far.

Oh honey, I hope that IUI is the path that will produce results for us both :hugs:

Sikis, how are you feeling today? How's the carbon dioxide situation?


----------



## sikis15

Hey lovely ladies! I am feeling fine today. Thank you for asking guys. I still have those terible gas pains. It does not hurt, more like I ate way too much and I cannot breath now. I feel like am about to explode. I am very proud of myself I got over my fears and I did it. Can I ask you how long time after the procedures did you stop bleeding. I am still bleeding lightly. According to my cycles I am cd 11 and I am supposed to ovulate in the next 4-5 days,but now this bleeding is confusing me. Do you thing is a good idea if I BD in 4-5 days? It will be 6-7 days post opp. I can't wait. My DH is sick now so instead of him taking care of me, I am taking care of him.:dohh:
About the IUI I would say go for it. I am a big proponent of the IUI procedure. I have done it twice in the summer. It did not work for us, but I did not give up. My strategy after the lap is: try two natural cycles, then may be one or two IUI (if needs medicated),and after that IVF (do not want to go there). Our insurance does not cover anything so we pay for everything out of our pockets. I like IUI because they wash the sperm and they insert it straight into the uterus. And you know that most of the sperm dies when trying to pass through the cervix and very few guys make it to the uterus and the tubes. So after the sperm is washed and only the fastes and the strongest guys are inserted directly into the uterus, they have greater chances to reach the egg without even getting tired from traveling through the cervix. So those guys are stronger and have strenght to penetrate the egg. If your case is similar to mine(DH has low sperm count and the motility is not very good)then IUI defenatly gives you better chances to become mommies:happydance:. Right now I am looking up new clinics to schedule appointment for 2months from now in case we need an IUI or IVF. Good luck to all of you ladies. Sending positive thoughts and a lots of baby dust your way.:hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey Curly how are you feeling? Your ultrasound is next week!! so exciting!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey wish sorry to hear about af gettin ya hun, try stay pos for the new year. 
Hear i think the clomid and iui will be a good thing. 
sikis glad to hear your feeling better
curly how you hun?

think my cycle is all over the place this time girls coz i didn O. Looks like its going to be a long one :dohh:


----------



## curlygurl

Hear- I have heard that Femara is better than clomid - especially for the side effects..I hope this works for you. IUI is not bad at all so if you had to do that I think you would be fine. I totally know that none of this is how we see ourselves getting pregnant - but I really thought the IUIs were ok. 

So Lau about not ovulating - how do you know? Do you temp or use OPKs? 

Wishin how are you doing?

I am ok. I don't think I will entirely feel good about this until I go on Wednesday and know that there is a baby in there. I feel nauseous a lot and exhausted, which makes me think that there is a baby in there and I am pregnant, but with everything I have been through and the miscarriages I just can't believe it. I will let you know what happens when I go to the doctor.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Curly glad to hear your not feeling well! Lol as crazy as that sounds its good to feel crappy it let's you know those hormones are rising!! 

I'm worried about the IUIs because if they don't work :( then IVF is our last option :(


----------



## sikis15

Hey ladies how is everyone today? I need your help. This morning I got a positive OPK. It has been 6 days since my surgery and I don't know if I should BD tonight. I feel a little cramping and I am still bleeding lightly, but I really want to start TTC again. Please tell me what you think about it.:hugs:


----------



## wishinforbub

Hi Ladies, happy new year to you all! Sorry I've been MIA, have just arrived back from Amsterdam - a quick NYE holiday :winkwink:

Sikis, I think it's entirely up to you whether you start or not. I don't think there's any medical reason why you shouldn't start BDing again, but you're the one who knows your body - go with what you're comfortable with.

Curly, how you feeling? When's your scan? Do let us know how everything is going....

Hear, you doing ok? When does the IUI start? I'm so sure it will be completely fine, and you know what - if you have to go down the IVF path, then that's not a bad thing - and we're all here to support you on the way....it's more than likely the exact same path we'll be following, only we can't do IVF until December 2013 if we go for the free cycle on the NHS....and we can't afford to pay for it, so that's our only real option right now!

Lau, how you doing? Have you worked out what's happening with your cycle yet?

AF finished for me yesterday, so we're back on the BDing wagon :sex:from tonight....every other day for the whole month - let's see if we can keep it up!!!

Girls, I'm so sure that if we start 2013 in the most positive manner we know of, great things will come to us all! :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey curly, i hope everything goes well for you tomorrow huni, sending you lots of pos vibes and :dust:

hear, i agree with wish hun, the iui is a great way to go and if you do have to do ivf then i can prob guarantee you that i will be joining ya huni

wish, hope you had a good time in amsterdam, what a wicked way to spend nye! Have fun with all of the bd'ing hope you have some good stamina :)

siki, if it feels ok hun then just go fr it. Just ask him to be a bit more gentle wigh you hun

afm, well i got af on 30th dec so that makes me think that i just O a day early and for some reason the cbfm didnt pick it up. I did temp a little but not enough to see if i had a proper temp shift. More than likely going to go down the ivf route. got docs on the 11th so will see what happens there. Decided though that i am going to give all of the cbfm, opks, temping etc.... a break for a while and just bd every couple of days and keep it chilled. Also wont be on here as much girls as i just want to give my mind a bit of a break from it all for a bit. Will pop in to see how you ladies getting on 

Also, would like to say happy new year to all you wonderful, supportive ladies and i wish you all the best of luck for 2013 :hugs:


----------



## sikis15

Happy New Year ladies.Lets wish ourselves that this year will be our year.

Curly FX for tomorrow! I hope you hear the strongest heart beat on the planet.:hugs:

Hear, I think that I will be going your way honey, with IUI and IVF. But whatever way we need to go and whatever else we need to do you got to know that one day we will be happy mommies. We will be together in this journey.:hugs:

Wish I am so happy AF is gone and now it comes the fun part. I hope you get your BFP this month. :hugs:
As a matter of fact I BDed last night and even though it was only 6 days post opp, I really did not feel any pain. So I hope we did the miracle. Now I am in the TWW and I am very excited :happydance:.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Happy New Year ladies!! 

Lau - I totally am on the same page as you! Oddly enough I was talking to DH the other day and I told him I want to start relaxing more and not making the TTC get to me so much, I want to ease off the researching and the obsession over every little twinge, CM colour, texture and quantity lol its all gotten to a point that I'm not enjoying life itself anymore! I will too be checking in from time to time but I do need a mental break! 

Curly I'm super excited for you girl I'm sure you too are super excited for your ultrasound as well! Can't wait to hear your update! 

Wish - I'm good, Im on CD12 right now they switched my meds so I took 5mg of femara from cd3-7 had a follicle check on CD10 1.6 on the left and 2 @ 1.2 and 1 @ 1.1 on the right, going back today to check the follies again. IUI will start on the next cycle if this cycle doesn't work. I'm not too scared of the procedure of IVF I just know there is NO WAY we could afford it for a long time.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Sikis did you end up BD'ing?


----------



## sikis15

Yes I end up BDing on New Years Eve. Now I am in the TWW and I am very excited. I have a doctors appointment next wendsday to find out the results from the surgery. Today I will be looking up for new RS and new clinics, because even though the last place where I did my IUIs was nice, I was a little disappointed and also they didnt have good success rates.


----------



## curlygurl

Happy new year! I went for the scan this morning... and we saw a flickering heartbeat - there is a baby in there! LOL. Based on my last period, I am 6 weeks today, and my due date is 8/27/13. I am still in shock, and I almost still can't believe b/c other than the on and off symptoms - I don't really feel much different! 

I know what you all mean about letting go of all the ovulation testing and the CM checking, it is amazing what we can put ourselves through. 

I am praying for all of you! It isn't fair to be put through this, but I am hoping and praying that 2013 is a good year for all of us. I am not leaving this thread because I want to keep up and find out when you all get your BFPs!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

curlygurl said:


> Happy new year! I went for the scan this morning... and we saw a flickering heartbeat - there is a baby in there! LOL. Based on my last period, I am 6 weeks today, and my due date is 8/27/13. I am still in shock, and I almost still can't believe b/c other than the on and off symptoms - I don't really feel much different!
> 
> I know what you all mean about letting go of all the ovulation testing and the CM checking, it is amazing what we can put ourselves through.
> 
> I am praying for all of you! It isn't fair to be put through this, but I am hoping and praying that 2013 is a good year for all of us. I am not leaving this thread because I want to keep up and find out when you all get your BFPs!

:hugs: Curly thats amazing! I'm sure your heart just melted when you seen that! I imagine it feels so unreal. I would feel the exact same way and I always say I would believe it even when I'm in full labour and pushing out a baby I wont believe it lol! 

I'm really super happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## sikis15

Hey Curly this is great news. I am very happy for you. I hope that you have happy and healthy nine months. Keep us updated.:hugs: Thank you for not leaving the thread, we need you.


----------



## wishinforbub

Curly, I am so happy for you....what wonderful news!

As for the rest of us ladies, I think that we could all do with a little more relaxing and not trying to focus on the tests and the waiting and monitoring and so on. It's so easy to get weighed down with it all, and we deserve to live a little, and not have to spend every waking minute waiting for things to happen!

I don't know about you guys, but I spend half my time on Facebook reading about other people's children and pregnancies and so on. I made the decision last week to change my settings and stop seeing these people in my Newsfeed. It doesn't mean I've unfriended them, just that I don't see any updates from them. It makes it a bit easier, I gotta tell you!

So ladies, I think I'm going to be similar and not check in so often...let's just enjoy things for a while and see where that gets us :winkwink:

Here's to making babies in 2013 girls...we can do it!! :dust::dust:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

wishinforbub said:


> Curly, I am so happy for you....what wonderful news!
> 
> As for the rest of us ladies, I think that we could all do with a little more relaxing and not trying to focus on the tests and the waiting and monitoring and so on. It's so easy to get weighed down with it all, and we deserve to live a little, and not have to spend every waking minute waiting for things to happen!
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I spend half my time on Facebook reading about other people's children and pregnancies and so on. I made the decision last week to change my settings and stop seeing these people in my Newsfeed. It doesn't mean I've unfriended them, just that I don't see any updates from them. It makes it a bit easier, I gotta tell you!
> 
> So ladies, I think I'm going to be similar and not check in so often...let's just enjoy things for a while and see where that gets us :winkwink:
> 
> Here's to making babies in 2013 girls...we can do it!! :dust::dust:

Your so right! I just want to take a laid back approach and stop rushing God's plan! I've made a vow to myself to stop the obsessing and stop the stressing because it wont help and I'm rushing a devine plan that is going to happen with or without stress and what not. 

I think I'm only going to check in on this thread to see how everyone is doing and thats it! Maybe we could exchange emails to make it easier not to be tempted!! :dohh:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies, first of all curly well done girl, i bet your over the moon :) i hope the little heartbeat keeps getting stronger and stronger huni. sending you lots of love, luck and that wonderful :dust: Stick around hun and keep us updated on how your getting on :)

Gotta tell ya girls think im cd9 but not been charting or anything and i feel so much more chilled out. Been running and will be starting swimming next week when i get my pass through. 

Hear your right hun, just gonna sit back and let mother nature take its course until have to go see fs again later in the year. :)


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey ladies I think I'm about 3 dpo had my ov check yesterday and actually o'd from each ovary 2.2mm follie on the left and a 1.7mm on the right which they weren't sure would pop out an egg but looks like it did as well. I'm recovery from the nasty stomach flu and honesly I'm paying no attention to symptoms or charting anything I'm just going on about life as if it were "normal" lol whatever that means. Ha ha! Hope all you ladies are doing weell as well!! 

Curly, how you feeling?


----------



## curlygurl

WOW Hear - I didn't think you could ovulate from both ovaries!!! Could twins be in your future?!!! Keeping my fingers crossed. 

Wishin, I changed a lot of my settings on Facebook too because of the constant pregnancy announcements - people I am not even really "friends" with - why do I have to be hurt by them too? I actually even deleted a couple of "friends" who were constantly complaining about their pregnancies or were acting annoying. We have to get rid of the toxic people and situations in our lives - Facebook is the devil sometimes! LOL 

AFM I am ok just being very cautious I had a little spotting on Sunday and was freaking out and crying most of the day, I called my doctor Monday morning and they said that it is normal to have spotting in early pregnancy and to call if it got any worse. It seems to have subsided. So hopefully that will be it with the spotting. I go next Wednesday to see my regular gynecologist- no more RE. I am not really sure what will happen at that appointment.


----------



## sikis15

Hey ladies! I have not been here for a while. I got the flu and have been resting. How is everyone? Today was my post op appointment, and the good news is that everything looks good. There was very little endo, just a dot, but my doctor removed it. My right tube was partially blocked and now is unblocked. So my doctor said that there is nothing to worry about and I dont have any problems getting pregnant. This means that most probably the problem is in my husband. His numbers are very low. That is why, today I looked up some clinics where, if nothing happens in 3-4 months, we are going to do ivf. We have been wainting for 3 years, we dont want to wait any more. We are not getting any younger. I still hope i get my bfp befor that and use the money, we have been saving for ivf, on baby stuff. I wish luck to all of you beautiful ladies.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Curly - Glad the spotting eased up and everything seems to be settled down for you! Hang in there girl the best is yet to come! 

Sikis - glad everything at your post op went so well!! baby dust to you!! 

AFM - I'm strongly considering taking a break from all the clinic appoinments, medicines, shots, ultrasounds, bw, etc. My body has been through so much lately and its starting to show signs of it! I've put on some weight, my skin is bad, my hair is horrible, I'm such a miserable bitch! my hormones are constantly rising and dropping 100 times a day! I just can't take much more lately and I'm really fed up with the entire process and I'm really fed up with getting my hopes up every month just to be let down! I think my body is telling me it needs a break for a little while.


----------



## wishinforbub

Hi ladies

Curly, as Hear says, glad to hear the spotting has eased up and all is going well - such fantastic news!

Sikis, that's really great news that things with your post op went well. I hope you're able to sort out DH's issues and you get that BFP soon.

Lau, it sounds like you've got the right thing going on - good stuff! Doing more exercise and just chilling about it all sounds like the way to go.

And Hear, sounds like you know exactly what you need to do - I think you need to listen to your body and give yourself some good R&R. Maybe go get yourself a massage or something ;-)

AFM - I'm not really paying attention to much. I think I'm about 4DPO, but we're just continuing with our BDing every other day, and we'll see what happens. Like you Hear, I've put on way too much weight, and can't wait to get back out cycling again - I just need to weather (and DH's shoulder niggles) to warm up!

Dust for us all ladies x


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies, curly try not to freak out hun, like hear said the best is yet to come we're all here for you huni :hugs:

hey siki, ah bless hun i have heard so many people saying they have had the flu, hope your feeling better hun!

hear, i think that sometimes because we want something so much, we push ourselves really hard to achieve it not realising the stress on our bodies that we are putting on ourself. Since i have stopped all of the charting etc....... i can honestly say i feel well within myself again. My head feels clearer, i'm less emotional, i'm starting to enjoy life's little things again, i have got back into training and generally i am starting to feel normal again. Its hard to let go of the control of things because we do want it so much, but letting go feels like a step in regaining control again if you know what i mean huni. I hope your feeling better hear and we're always here for you when you need us :hugs:

afm, well dont know what cd i am just been bding every other day. Had my first acupuncture app today and it was awesome, so relaxing and i cant wait for the next :happydance:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Well ladies AF showed her ugly face yesterday I'm out again this month. Hard cycle, I was 3 days late got super excited thought this was it! I went in for blood work on Sunday and it was a BFN so whatever, I'm so done with it for now, I'm tired of the let down every single month I need a break, I need normal back in my life.....so we are officially on a break from TTC.


----------



## wishinforbub

HearMyPrayers said:


> Well ladies AF showed her ugly face yesterday I'm out again this month. Hard cycle, I was 3 days late got super excited thought this was it! I went in for blood work on Sunday and it was a BFN so whatever, I'm so done with it for now, I'm tired of the let down every single month I need a break, I need normal back in my life.....so we are officially on a break from TTC.

Hear, I started today too - and was a day late, got excited just like you. I'm really sorry it's not our month. I think the break is a great idea...I hope it will help you to chill out. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

ah bless ladies there is nothing worse than our bodies playing tricks on us. 

hear, i hope that the break does you good huni. I know we have not been on here much but still popping in every now and again to check so still here for ya sweetie :hugs:

Same to you as well wish

I'm kind of in the same boat at the moment girls. My boobs have absolulety killing me the past couple of days which they never do but took two hpt and very clear bfn :( oh well on and upwards i guess :shrug:


----------



## sikis15

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? 
Wish and Hear, I am so sorry about af coming. I hate this moment when she shows up her ugly face. It has been more than three years for me. Every month in the tww I would get my hopes up and then been crushed into pieces when she comes. My period has never been late, except for this one time, I think it was my secound round of Clomid. I was so scared to tell my DH or anyone else, because I thought it might be bad luck. So AF was late three or four days, but I had no symptoms whatsoever. The first two days I was very excited and nervous, and then I tested. It was supper big BFN. Then on the next day I started to think why I am not getting my period. This kinda worried me, and I began searching for reasons online. I wanted my period to come. For almost 20 years I had never had a late period, except this one time. I think that after two more days I tested again, and it was another BFN. Then few hours later I got it. AF arrived. I was thankful, because I knew that there was nothing wrong with me and I could try to get pregnant the following mounth. I realized that the cause for all this was Clomid, but I did not know it in prior, so at first I got excited and then very scared. But you know what? For these past three years I have never, even for I secound lost hope. I know that one day, soon or later I will be holding my precious baby and I dont care which way I got pg, either IVF,IUI, or natural. So ladies do not lose hope, because it is going to happen for us. 

And Lau, hon, I really, really hope that this is your month. I am praing for you! Please keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## wishinforbub

g'day ladies, long time no chat....how we all doing? I'm ok - AF showed her ugly face this afternoon, so feeling big time crampy right now, but I'll get over it. Went for our first bike ride since late October yesterday so was good to be out exercising again....maybe it'll help ease my mind and give me something else to think about....

I've been busy removing friends from my newsfeed in Facebook if they mention pregnancy or children or babies and that's helped somewhat - it's not in my face everyday aymore when I go on there....

Anyway, hope you're all well, and we're hanging in there x


----------



## HearMyPrayers

wishinforbub said:


> g'day ladies, long time no chat....how we all doing? I'm ok - AF showed her ugly face this afternoon, so feeling big time crampy right now, but I'll get over it. Went for our first bike ride since late October yesterday so was good to be out exercising again....maybe it'll help ease my mind and give me something else to think about....
> 
> I've been busy removing friends from my newsfeed in Facebook if they mention pregnancy or children or babies and that's helped somewhat - it's not in my face everyday aymore when I go on there....
> 
> Anyway, hope you're all well, and we're hanging in there x

HEY!! Been a while! Sorry to hear about AF showing up but looks like we are on the same schedule lol my AF showed her stupid face yesterday too! this was our first cycle unmedicated going all natural for a while so we can save up for IUI. I expected her to come anyway I mean lets be honest I'm not walking around with a horse shoe stuck up my you know what! :haha: Glad to hear you are doing well!! I agree with the removal of the baby obsessed people on FB they drive me INSANE I removed them too! :blush: Good to hear from you hon glad to see your keeping your sanity for the most part like the rest of us :flower:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies sorry i have not been in here for a while. I seriously needed to take a time out from ttc and concentrate on myself for a bit.

Well it must have helped because i got my :bfp: thurs the 21st of this month. I'm still in shock. I have my first gp app wed to confirm everything and get bloods done etc...
I just hope this peanut is a sticky one, keeping everything i have crossed.

How are all you ladies? Would it be ok if i lurked here every now and again to see how you girls are getting on?


----------



## wishinforbub

Lau, what fantastic news! I'm really, really happy for you, congratulations!:happydance:

I'm in the 2WW now, so waiting around to see what's happening....

Please keep us informed of your progress. Everyone else, how you all doing?


----------



## laustiredttc

miscarried yesterday on my birthday. The world has just hit a new low for me. There needs to be a new word for depression


----------



## wishinforbub

laustiredttc said:


> miscarried yesterday on my birthday. The world has just hit a new low for me. There needs to be a new word for depression

Oh Lau, I can't put into words how much I'm feeling for you right now. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your hubby x We're all here for you and know that you will make it through this terrible time...cry your heart out hon :hug:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> miscarried yesterday on my birthday. The world has just hit a new low for me. There needs to be a new word for depression

Oh no Lau....I have no words for you right now just :hugs: my heart broke for you literally :( :nope:

Please hang in there and like wish said cry all you want and as much as you want. We are all here for you.

they only positive thing from this is that you know whatever you were doing worked!! You got pregnant! just find your strenght deep down and hang in there girl


----------



## laustiredttc

Thank you ladies. its just horrible atm. i had THE WORST contraction like pains at 1am this morning that lasted for four hours. I ended up just taking a shi* load of painkillers then fell into an exhausted sleep. Pains still here today but not nearly as bad. Just have to keep moving forwards. Going to try again after one full cycle to give my body and mind a break. My silver lining is that i have an ivf referal in aug so if i dont conceive naturally by then its my backup. Got to hold onto that positive!

How are each of you ladies? What have you all been up to?

ps and thank you for all of your support, it means a hell of a lot to me :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> Thank you ladies. its just horrible atm. i had THE WORST contraction like pains at 1am this morning that lasted for four hours. I ended up just taking a shi* load of painkillers then fell into an exhausted sleep. Pains still here today but not nearly as bad. Just have to keep moving forwards. Going to try again after one full cycle to give my body and mind a break. My silver lining is that i have an ivf referal in aug so if i dont conceive naturally by then its my backup. Got to hold onto that positive!
> 
> How are each of you ladies? What have you all been up to?
> 
> ps and thank you for all of your support, it means a hell of a lot to me :hugs:

I'm so sorry its so painful :( your a strong woman! Sometimes when we get knocked down we just have to find the strength to get back up! Dont you worry sweetie its going to work out for all of us one way or another and when the time is right. I"m glad you are looking at the positive side with the IVF referral, thats what you need to do is see the positive in all the negative. :hugs:

I'm good this is our second cycle without meds (I o on my own though) just no monitoring or trigger shots, so this is our second month no clinic visits none of that. I called told the head nurse we were taking a break and she told me "ok thats fine dont wait too long or else you will need a new referral and start over!" wow thanks your a positive peach aren't you! 

Anyways, I'm not tracking temps, no ovuation kits, none of that I really just do not think about it at all, I'm almost....over it in a sense like so tired of investing every fiber of emotion and time and energy into this when in the end its always the same result, its like a bad joke every month. blah. So DH is actually more into it when we aren't being monitored which drives me crazy because its like now he has all this positive energy towards it but when we are going through all the clomid and all that crap he is hardly invested its weird! But thats where I'm at basically still stuck at square one lol.


----------



## laustiredttc

ah bless thank you huni, your words really comforted me hear :hugs:

i think maybe because he thought that he had no control over things so alot of it was out of his hands he maybe took a step back but now its more down to you both maybe he feels like he can relax more. But this is a huge positive hun as there will be less stress for you both and you can enjoy things more. I would just go with the flow and see what happens. Thats what we did the month we got our :bfp: Im keeping you in my prayers huni. We more than deserve our liccle miracles and one day we will receive them. I totally believe that with all my heart :hugs:


----------



## wishinforbub

Hi Ladies

Lau, how you doing?

I was hoping to have some really great news. I was due to start Sunday or Monday, and come yesterday evening when I went to bed, still nothing. My cramps had been different this month, lasting longer but being more subtle, and as I have never, ever been late, I thought this was it.

No such luck - I was awake from 4am....went to the loo and had a little bit of spotting, but still nothing major. Got up this morning though and AF is back again.

I was really hoping the universe was saving good karma for me yesterday - it was the 7th anniversary of the night I had my drink spiked and was raped at a friend's joint birthday party at a bar in Clapham. Getting a BFP yesterday would have changed my view of March 18th forever....

Feeling very low right now...thanks for listening ladies, and sorry for TMI


----------



## laustiredttc

oh my goodness wish, my heart goes out to ya hun. No person should ever have to go through something like that. I hope you have alot of love and support around you huni. I'm sorry you didnt get your bfp, but i know that we all will eventually. and when you have your magical day, it will clear away the bad stuff and lay down a future of promise and wonderful things. Stay strong my dear and know that we are always here for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wishinforbub

laustiredttc said:


> oh my goodness wish, my heart goes out to ya hun. No person should ever have to go through something like that. I hope you have alot of love and support around you huni. I'm sorry you didnt get your bfp, but i know that we all will eventually. and when you have your magical day, it will clear away the bad stuff and lay down a future of promise and wonderful things. Stay strong my dear and know that we are always here for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks Lau, I really appreciate your support - especially considering you've had such a horrible time of it yourself lately.

I know things will get better, for us all.....it's just so hard to see the forest for the trees at the moment. Thanks again for listening x


----------



## HearMyPrayers

wishinforbub said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Lau, how you doing?
> 
> I was hoping to have some really great news. I was due to start Sunday or Monday, and come yesterday evening when I went to bed, still nothing. My cramps had been different this month, lasting longer but being more subtle, and as I have never, ever been late, I thought this was it.
> 
> No such luck - I was awake from 4am....went to the loo and had a little bit of spotting, but still nothing major. Got up this morning though and AF is back again.
> 
> I was really hoping the universe was saving good karma for me yesterday - it was the 7th anniversary of the night I had my drink spiked and was raped at a friend's joint birthday party at a bar in Clapham. Getting a BFP yesterday would have changed my view of March 18th forever....
> 
> Feeling very low right now...thanks for listening ladies, and sorry for TMI

Wishing - :hugs: no one should have to go through that at all I admire you strength and courage! I'm sorry to hear about AF coming but at the same time it seems like it was a double edge sword for you this month as well. :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Bit of rough times here ladies but like hear said we're strong and have courage. We can do this girls, i know we can. :hugs:

Ps, i just passed interview and got a new job :) Really needed this. Just going to concentrate on that now and whatever happens, happens!

How you feeling wish, i know its hard times atm but it will improve huni. Time is the biggest healer of all. Stay strong sweetie :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> Bit of rough times here ladies but like hear said we're strong and have courage. We can do this girls, i know we can. :hugs:
> 
> Ps, i just passed interview and got a new job :) Really needed this. Just going to concentrate on that now and whatever happens, happens!
> 
> How you feeling wish, i know its hard times atm but it will improve huni. Time is the biggest healer of all. Stay strong sweetie :hugs:

Lau - thats great news and just the thing you need to distract yourself from the woes of TTC and all that comes with it! :hugs: congratulations! 

Wish - how you holding up girl? :flower:

AFM - I allowed myself for A MINUTE to get SLIGHTLY excited the AF was 1 day late only for her to start to show her ugly unwanted face! :growlmad:
I dont know if I'm more mad at myself for slightly even being hopeful or mad because another cycle has come and gone with no success, probably a little of both! I've been researching and I might go to my family doctor and see if she can run a bunch of autoimmune blood screens on me and antisperm antibody to see if there is hindering or causing the "unexplained infertility". I dunno probably grasping at straws here but losing hope. 

Anyways thats my little pity party!! I hope you ladies are doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Having my lap next Thursday. please keep us posted to how you all do Friday. good luck everyone.


----------



## laustiredttc

Most of us if not all have alfready had it done clomidqueen so if you have any questions just fire away hun but dont be nervous its really an ok op. Good luck sweetie 

Hear, i'm sorry the :witch: got you huni :hugs: I would ask hem hun as my mum always says if you dont ask then you dont get. Go for it :thumbup: tbh, i think its a very relevant point to bring up and you have got me thinking, really its what i should be asking also. When will you go see your doc hun?


----------



## sikis15

OMG Ladies I have not been here for a while. I am sorry for that. I have missed so much. Lau Im sorry I was not here for you hon. I hope you feel better. It is great that you dont give up and keep on trying. Know that my heart and prayers go to you and I am sure that very soon you are gonna be holding your baby.
Wish I am so sory to hear this horrific story. No woman should go through such thing. I hope from now on you have only reasons to smile and celebrate.
Hear do not lose hope hon. You are a strong woman and god is testing you, just like he is testing all of us, but no matter what we should never give up. I know how difficult it is to see another failed month, but we sould never lose hope. It is going to happen for us, I know it.
Clomidqueen welcome on board. I wish you luck with the lap and know that we are here for you and will answre any questions you have. 
AFM : It has been almost 4 years since we start trying to concive. Even though I never got PG naturally and I know I have more chances getting PG via IVF, I never stopped trying every month. I hope for a miracle. By the way I think I am going to do IVF this june, so ladies I will keep you posted.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey sikis :hi: its lovely to hear from you again. I think i will be following you closely with the ivf, being referred in aug, of course still hoping for a natural bfp but are'nt we all. 
You sound very positive right now which is good, hoping you get your bfp before june but were here for you always hun :hugs:


----------



## sikis15

laustiredttc said:


> Hey sikis :hi: its lovely to hear from you again. I think i will be following you closely with the ivf, being referred in aug, of course still hoping for a natural bfp but are'nt we all.
> You sound very positive right now which is good, hoping you get your bfp before june but were here for you always hun :hugs:

Thanks Lau. I am trying to stay optimistic. I really hope that the first IVF will work and I fall PG with twins. I dont know why, may be because we have lost so much time trying to fall PG naturally, that two babies at the same time will get us back on track. I know that is silly but I am so ready. My husband has a sister and a brother who already have 5 years old and 2 years old sets of twins. Imagine how awsome would be if we had twins too.


----------



## laustiredttc

Ah bless, i know exactly how you feel hun, tbh i would wish the same. Well maybe fate will take a hand and gift you with twins. I truly hope so, will keep you in my prayers huni :hugs:


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Thanks for the support and well wishes. I had my Lap on Thursday it wasn't so bad, just really sore, but much better today. So the doctor found scarring where I had my appendix out and my ovary stuck to bowel and surprisingly my left side opposite of appendix was worse, I had severe adhesions and hidden ovary! she was able to clean up everything 100% except the right ovary is still attached to bowel, but she seemed really happy with findings. I meet with her for my post op next week and can hardley wait since I was groggy when hearing the news.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey clomidqueen thats great news hun :dance: so now you have cleared the way for things to happen. Hope you get your :bfp: soon :dust:


----------



## CCClomidQueen

laustiredttc said:


> hey clomidqueen thats great news hun :dance: so now you have cleared the way for things to happen. Hope you get your :bfp: soon :dust:

I know! I am so.. excited, all you need is one good side and I got it now so, I am hoping now is my time!! I cant wait for my post op on Tuesday to hear what she recommends.


----------



## laustiredttc

Very true hun, i only have one tube as that's all i was born with. I recently got my bfp but miscarried early so like i said all you need is one. Now that your system is clear as well it should be all systems go for you. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## CCClomidQueen

laustiredttc said:


> Very true hun, i only have one tube as that's all i was born with. I recently got my bfp but miscarried early so like i said all you need is one. Now that your system is clear as well it should be all systems go for you. Sending you lots of :dust:

Thank you so much! my thoughts are with you as well! I am so grateful for this site and encouraging people like you, otherwise I might not be able to get through this.


----------



## laustiredttc

I know, i remember the moment we decided to start trying and we were both sooo excited. Then after a quite a while and the roller coaster of emotional heartache i stopped letting myself get excited as it was my way of coping with it all. Its not a nice experience to go through and i wouldn't wish it for anyone! The only thing we can do is keep moving forwards one step at a time and still have hope and the belief that it will happen when the time is right. And to keep talking and supporting one another :hugs:


----------



## CCClomidQueen

Finally finally had my post op and we're moving on with IUI and yes....another round of clomid! RE feels strongly the adhesion were definitly my issue!


----------



## laustiredttc

that's great news hun. Sounds as though its going to be exciting times. Keep us updated hun on how you get on. Sending you lots of :dust: 

How are all you other ladies getting on?


----------



## wishinforbub

Hey ladies

Good stuff on the IUI and post op CCC, I hope all goes well for you. We've just had our Hep&HIV tests done this week, so should get the results next week along with a certificate so we can start IUI too. Looking at June at the moment.

A bit pissed off last night and today though, I have to say. I've been busily visualising and practising breathing deep into my belly rather than just my chest, we've gone all organic, removed processed meats from the diet, cut out almost all dairy and gluten, stopped using the microwave for heating up my morning porridge, haven't had a coffee for 3 weeks now, and so on. Was feeling really good about it all until AF came visiting yesterday - 4/5 days early! So annoyed!!! I know a change of diet can have an effect, and the changes I'm implementing won't really have an impact for a couple of months, but still....she is truly a witch!

Lau, how's things going with you? And Hear?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey Lovelies, 

I'm still kicking around. DH and I are saving for IUI hopefully we can do our first round in June/July! I'm CD 19 today....apparently in my "fertile window" I'm on a 35 day cycle now so looks like I'm oíng around CD20-21. Every month is so disappointing though. I had an appointment with my FS yesterday about possible reproductive immunology testing and basically I cant tell if he is too smart for his own good or just bloody lazy, but he said immunology testing is pointless. Even IF there is a problem it wont result me getting a natural BFP, he said we can take some blood and a biopsy of my uterus and send it to the US, the testing costs $6000CDN and the treatment if there is a immune problem would be $1200CDN......so yeah, what a money grab! 

Basically that's my update! I wonder how Curly is doing! 

CURLY?!?!? you out there??


----------



## laustiredttc

hey you two :hi: Gosh if you both are on track for iui you might be doing it at the same time :thumbup:

Wish, i know how crap it can be hun but think of it this way when you do get your bfp your bab will have THE BEST environment to be in so just it up huni. 

Hear, docs can be sooo frustrating. I hope he is doing the right thing for you and you get some good results from it all. fx

not much happening here. wish, i have gone the opposite of you. I have been quite naughty of late. My diet is in tatters and i have prob had one too many wines at the weekend. But i seriously dont give a shi* anymore, i know thats bad and a terrible way to think but i'm having a can't be bothered time right now. Maybe next week i will start training again and cutting out the crap. It's O week so guess i should really :shrug: 
Sorry ladies, just realised i had a mini rant


----------



## sugarpuff

Hi, just wondering if anyone in here can help... I had a lap on Saturday (I had one previously in 2009 but that turned into a laparotomy so I've not got anything to compare this to). It was pretty straight forward, just diathermised some endometriosis on left ovary, I had no vaginal bleeding on Saturday or Sunday (I was also due to ovulate at the weekend, so period not due for two more weeks). Anyway, I've suddenly started heavy bleeding which I was surprised by as I thought that if I was going to bleed, I'd do it straight away rather than after 48 hours - did anyone else experience this ?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

sugarpuff said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone in here can help... I had a lap on Saturday (I had one previously in 2009 but that turned into a laparotomy so I've not got anything to compare this to). It was pretty straight forward, just diathermised some endometriosis on left ovary, I had no vaginal bleeding on Saturday or Sunday (I was also due to ovulate at the weekend, so period not due for two more weeks). Anyway, I've suddenly started heavy bleeding which I was surprised by as I thought that if I was going to bleed, I'd do it straight away rather than after 48 hours - did anyone else experience this ?

Hey! When I had mine, I bleed but heavy only right after the surgery like when I stood up to get dressed and leave the hospital then it was light after that initial bleed. Perhaps call the hospital where the surgery was performed and see if its anything you should be concerned about?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun i second hear, i had bleeding but like straight after surgery then it went lighter. i would also contact hospital just to be on safe side.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Need to vent - I was just speaking with a cousin that I had a falling out with about a year ago, we are trying to mend broken fences....but I'm starting to see why I pushed myself away from her. I knew she was pregnant because obviously through family and facebook you see these things. So you&#8217;d think she would already know that I&#8217;m aware she is pregnant. So while we are texting each other back and forth she asked me &#8220;how is it going with the getting pregnant thing?&#8221; she is aware of our struggles. SO I told her all about my four rounds of clomid, no success, all the test the surgery everything....her response......&#8221;I&#8217;m 34 weeks pregnant with a boy his name will be Isaias and I can&#8217;t wait for this to be over&#8221; and thats where the conversation ended! 

Some people UGH!


----------



## laustiredttc

Oh hear i'm sooooooo sorry huni, really i wish i could give you a real one :hugs: i know she is your cousin but i have to say this, what a complete and utter bitc*!!!! Your intuition was RIGHT ON in the first place. My mum always says to me its not worth having negative people in your life as they will just bring you down. Surround yourself with positive people and the ones you love!!! Your a better person than her and she knows it, otherwise she wouldn't be trying to rub such a sensitive issue in your face. She screams to me as the type of person who has no confidence and always measures her life by how much she has as opposed to the quality instead. Just stay away from her hear, your better than that and when you do have your liccle miracle she will have something new to be envious of, but let her get on with it as those type of people will never be happy with what they have. 

phew, think i have just had my own little rant there, sorry hear. Anyway, here for ya girl
:friends:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> Oh hear i'm sooooooo sorry huni, really i wish i could give you a real one :hugs: i know she is your cousin but i have to say this, what a complete and utter bitc*!!!! Your intuition was RIGHT ON in the first place. My mum always says to me its not worth having negative people in your life as they will just bring you down. Surround yourself with positive people and the ones you love!!! Your a better person than her and she knows it, otherwise she wouldn't be trying to rub such a sensitive issue in your face. She screams to me as the type of person who has no confidence and always measures her life by how much she has as opposed to the quality instead. Just stay away from her hear, your better than that and when you do have your liccle miracle she will have something new to be envious of, but let her get on with it as those type of people will never be happy with what they have.
> 
> phew, think i have just had my own little rant there, sorry hear. Anyway, here for ya girl
> :friends:

No you are absolutely right and dead on when you say she measures what she has in life, she was jealous I got married first (she was born 4 days after me I've always sensed competition) she got married a year after me, and the same month I started at the fertility clinic, surprisingly her and her fiancé started trying to get pregnant and low and behold 6 months later she was pregnant and I was not, and all she does is complain about being pregnant, she is even wishing for him to come at 37 weeks because she is "tired". I just don't get it sometimes, its like a cruel joke when you see certain people get what they want so easily when sometimes you feel like they don't deserve it. 

Lau thank you girl for letting me vent! :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

vent, vent, vent away my friend. It's better to get all that off your chest than to keep it in as it will only fester and make you bitter. The green eyed monster has her firmly in his grip and all i would feel is sorry for her. Sorry that she doesn't have the compassion or ability to join in other peoples happiness without measuring it against her own! She will never be truly happy with her own and will always seek something that she feels is lost to her. Don't waste your time and emotions on her hun. Look to your own bright future and enjoy what you do have :hugs: 

I am cd12 today two more days till o i think? i have an acupuncture app fri and feel like i am really needing it for relaxation purposes. I never thought i would even like it as i really dislike needles :haha:


----------



## laustiredttc

Also i think we're normal for feeling like that hun. It's not like really wanting a car or house. It's something more profound than that so i think it's fine to wonder why it comes so easy for others and not for ourselves? It's a physical, emotional and biological feeling and that's powerful! Everyday i think gosh, i wish it was easy for me. Maybe it only happens to the women who are strong and can handle it?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> vent, vent, vent away my friend. It's better to get all that off your chest than to keep it in as it will only fester and make you bitter. The green eyed monster has her firmly in his grip and all i would feel is sorry for her. Sorry that she doesn't have the compassion or ability to join in other peoples happiness without measuring it against her own! She will never be truly happy with her own and will always seek something that she feels is lost to her. Don't waste your time and emotions on her hun. Look to your own bright future and enjoy what you do have :hugs:
> 
> I am cd12 today two more days till o i think? i have an acupuncture app fri and feel like i am really needing it for relaxation purposes. I never thought i would even like it as i really dislike needles :haha:

You are absolutely right! I'm just going to focus on me and my little family and that's its! I'm not going to bother worrying about how she is most likely miserable under all her acting! :hugs:

I'm 2/3 dpo. We've literally bd'd everyday since cd 6 and we are cd 24 today lol so its been an exhausting couple of weeks lol but to be honest I think we are bdíng more for fun than anything else! its really been relaxed and no pressure. I don't lay there for 30 mins and prop up my legs anymore I'm really just taking a relaxed approach. I'm not charting symptoms or anything either. 

I really hope the acupuncture works, I've seriously considered it as well, I'd love to do it around the time I start IUI, its expensive though so I need to really think about it, especially in combination with the IUI. 

My fingers and everything else crossable is crossed for you! [-o&lt;


----------



## HearMyPrayers

laustiredttc said:


> Also i think we're normal for feeling like that hun. It's not like really wanting a car or house. It's something more profound than that so i think it's fine to wonder why it comes so easy for others and not for ourselves? It's a physical, emotional and biological feeling and that's powerful! Everyday i think gosh, i wish it was easy for me. Maybe it only happens to the women who are strong and can handle it?

I think you are absolutely right! I believe the women that suffer through this along with us are the strongest women in the world! and I believe in due time we all will be blessed with what we have in store for us, regardless! :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

yes very expensive, but i have tried reflexology as well and whilst that was relaxing also i dont feel like it had much affect on me fertility wise. With acupuncture i get two birds with one stone. 

Hear, your a sex ninja :ninja: honestly i am pathetic when it comes to having the stamina for dtd. Don't get me wrong, i enjoy but i need a bit of encouragement sometimes :haha: i have been better this month though, started cd10 and bd every other day. Since dh has been on the maca his libido has increased ummmm well lets just say quite a bit :blush: he is a bit of sex demon now lol

Anyway I would highly recommend acu or if its a wee bit too expensive have a look on the internet for self fertility massage dvd. It brings blood flow to the uterus and helps with implantation by increasing the lining of the womb etc....


----------



## wishinforbub

Hi ladies

Long time no chat...how we all doing?

So, nothing new from our point of view except for the fact that I started a new job. I started at the beginning of June, and I'm loving it. They offer an amazing enhanced maternity package, but you have to be there for a year in the qualifying week, which is 15 weeks before the expected week of childbirth. To cut a long story short, it means that if we want to qualify for the enhanced package (and I gotta be honest, it's worth about 6 months pay, which raly can't be sniffed at!) we can't start trying again until December.

Now that works well for our IVF treatment, because we qualify in December.....or at least we did. We got a letter in the mail yesterday saying that they'd changed the way funding was calculated and did we want to start sooner!! If only the enhanced package wasn't so good, we could have started before the end of the year. We've had to think about very seriously, and decided to stick to the original plan - the amount of money we can make from leaving it that bit longer and qualifying for the enhanced package will pay for more cycles of IVF if the NHS funded ones don't take.

So anyway - anyone got some good news to share? Would be lovely to hear from you all.

Take care x


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Hey Wishin! 

SO good to hear from you! :hugs:

No really news here. My hormones are out of control lately, DH and I are waiting and saving up some money hopefully we can try our first IUI attempt in August. 

Im glad you are doing well! What a tough choice you had to make geez that must have been hard but I think from the sounds of it you picked the option for you and your DH! Congrats on the new job as well!


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey ladies, i know this is an ongoing thread but after my HSG came back as inconclusive for the right tube after 5 attempts they have decided to do a Lap and Dye which weirdly i'm so excited about! :happydance: Finally i will know for sure what the heck, if anything, is going on in there! I've signed all the consent forms and now just need to wait for the date to come through the post. 

I've also finally persuaded them to give me clomid!! It's been a real fight for the last year with my FS but once i quoted NICE guidelines at them and how my CCG guidelines are not meeting the NICE guidelines... suddenly he could bend the rules and let me try it! So after my lap and dye i will also be getting 6 months monitored clomid :happydance: amazing what happens when you speak to the head honcho in their own language! :thumbup:

Finally making some headway and being taken seriously about my short cycles and chronic spotting despite all my hormone tests being 'normal' -


----------



## wishinforbub

Well to the forum Shells, we're here to help and encourage  Good luck with the lap and dye, and keep us informed with your progress.

Hear, good to hear form you - I hope your hormones calm down soon and you and hubby are able to save for IUI come August. Thanks for the job congrats too - I'm really enjoying it - challenging work, great people, amazing enhanced maternity if we can get pregnant after 6 months...bring it on!!

I hope everyone else is doing ok. Take care ladies, here's for some happy shagging, :dust::dust:, and hopefully some BFPs before too long!


----------

